# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM - Ze chai, hằm bà lằng....Update lai rai!

## Minh Phi Nguyen

Alo và Zalo- Hòa: 0983.464.110

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em này van 52 SMC hả bạn?
nếu vab 52 mình gạch bộ này nha.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Up thêm hình để bác tra thông số

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Up thêm hình để bác tra thông số


COD về cần thơ nha. SDT 0983738639

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> COD về cần thơ nha. SDT 0983738639


OK, Để qua tuần gửi COD về Cần Thơ cho bác

Những mặt hàng còn lại, ưu đãi cho các bác ghé nhà lấy ( Gần cầu Vượt Sóng Thần-THủ Đức)

----------


## cnclaivung

em lấy bộ lọc khí này nhé bác, thứ 2 chuyển

----------


## Tuanlm

Driver fuji còn thì em lấy nhé bác.
0935393137

----------


## ducduy9104

Mã block trượt nó là gì thế bác. Nếu là SS20 thì cho em hốt nhé.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> em lấy bộ lọc kh* n*y nhé bác, thứ 2 chuyển


OK, ma mới...thôi đ*nh chịu khó COD v*y. Phần vì mấy bác d*nh vụ thằng TBK, nên  đâm ra  cảnh giác em quá! 
Tuy em l* ma mới, nhưng cũng vừa bán cho 2 bác  trong diễn đ*n n*y khoảng 10 servo driver + motor rồi
Th*t sự cũng ngại ship lắm, nhưng thôi....chìu các bac luôn!!!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

[QUOTE=ducduy9104;89018]Mã block trượt nó là gì thế bác. Nếu là SS20 thì cho em hốt nhé.

Hàng NSK Nhật Bản, Mã LH20. Nói trước là ray hơi cong đấy nhé. Nếu đồng ý thì bác xác nhận lại giúp

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Driver fuji còn thì em lấy nhé bác.
> 0935393137


Vẫn còn, bác có đặt gạch không?

----------


## ducduy9104

[QUOTE=Minh Phi Nguyen;89021]


> Mã block trượt nó là gì thế bác. Nếu là SS20 thì cho em hốt nhé.
> 
> Hàng NSK Nhật Bản, Mã LH20. Nói trước là ray hơi cong đấy nhé. Nếu đồng ý thì bác xác nhận lại giúp


Vậy bác cho em hủy nhé, nếu là LS20 thì ok chứ LH20 thì không đúng block với cây ray của em rồi.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

[QUOTE=ducduy9104;89031]


> Vậy bác cho em hủy nhé, nếu là LS20 thì ok chứ LH20 thì không đúng block với cây ray của em rồi.


Ok, hẹn gặp bác lần tới

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã Xong!!!

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy 4 bộ contact nhé. Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy 4 bộ contact nhé. Thanks


QUOTE=vufree;89407]Mình lấy 4 bộ contact nhé. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Xin lỗi bác nhé, bộ này đã nhận gạch từ Cần Thơ rồi ạ,
Còn mấy con này không đồng bộ, bác có lấy không? có 4 con công tắc thuận nghịch, mấy con kia là Start/Stop và đèn báo, hàng Japan đấy ạ

Kèm thêm 2 lọc nguồn 3A
250K thôi ạ!Đính kèm 25858Đính kèm 25859

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã xong!!!!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã xong!!!

----------


## Nam CNC

cho em cái giá 3 cái valve tay gạt 5/2

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Chốt lại nha. lấy 3 em này
cụm van điện từ 

Xilanh khí nén

Công tắc

gởi về cần thơ theo địa chỉ đã nhắn nhe.
SĐT 0983738639

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cho em cái giá 3 cái valve tay gạt 5/2


Cả 3 cái = 140k thưa đại ca

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cho em cái giá 3 cái valve tay gạt 5/2


Dạ 140k cho cả 3 cái thưa Đại ca

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

@hieunguyenkham 
OK! bác CDK nhờ em gửi 3 trượt theo địa chỉ của bác, bác nhận giúp
Có thể mai em sẽ gửi
Thank!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

OK. Vậy cũng được.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em còn 1 số công tắc, ổ cắm thanh lý cho bác nào muốn làm nhà hoặc xưởng gia đình
Đính kèm 25912Đính kèm 25911
Tổng 68 cái, trong đó 47 ổ cắm rời và liền
106 công tắc= khoảng 1/5 trong số này là công tắc xoay chiều ( còn gọi là công tắc cầu thang), còn lại là công tắc đơn và vài cái công tắc 2 in-2 out
Hình thức mới khoảng 85%

Số này dư sức đủ cho 1 nhà 2 tầng, 200 mét vuông xây dựng
Giá bán cho tất cả số này là : 1.700.000 VNĐ
Tổng trọng lượng: 7 kg

Em ngại ship nên ưu tiên bác nào ghé nhà lấy!
( Cho em Sorry , nếu thấy em rao hằm bà lằng quá)
Thank tất cả các bác!!!

(Đã bán hết món này)

----------


## Ledngochan

Xilanh, van khí, khởi còn món gì không bác ơi.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Xilanh, van khí, khởi còn món gì không bác ơi.


Xi lanh có người đặt rồi ạ, 3 van gạt tay nếu bác Nam CNC không lấy thì hieunguyenkham sẽ lấy. Một số van kia và điều áp vẫn còn ạ
Thanks!

----------


## Nam CNC

3 cái đó để tui nha , thanh toán ra sao ?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 3 cái đó để tui nha , thanh toán ra sao ?


Anh cho em địa chỉ, nếu gần và tiện đường em đi công việc, em giao qua chổ anh luốn
Xa thì khi nào nhận được hàng anh chuyển khoản + phí ship cho em cũng được, ít thì để mai mốt đặt thêm thì thanh toán cũng được ạ
Cod thì em ngại bọn ấy lắm !
Thanks!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Gởi hàng chưa em?
Kiếm dùm anh 4 cây xi lanh này luôn nha.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...-huong-rodless

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Gởi hàng chưa em?
> Kiếm dùm anh 4 cây xi lanh này luôn nha.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...-huong-rodless


Đã chuyển hàng cho bác và bác CNClaivung

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã xong!!!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Chốt lại nha. lấy 3 em này
> cụm van điện từ 
> Đính kèm 25861
> Xilanh khí nén
> Đính kèm 25862
> Công tắc
> Đính kèm 25863
> gởi về cần thơ theo địa chỉ đã nhắn nhe.
> SĐT 0983738639


Xem lại xem sai chỗ nào nha.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Tranh thủ trời ch�a m�a, em dọn manh chiếu r�ch b�y ra vĩa h� b�n �t ze chai, kiếm x�ng tối trời m�a lai rai c�c ổi
Ze chai ��y....mại z� ....mại dz�Đính kèm 26730Đính kèm 26744

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Up thêm vài món cho buổi chiều nay
Mớ xilanh 550K đã bán--->> Xóa hình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Xem lại xem sai chỗ nào nha.


Đại ca Hiếu, khiêng giùm cái này qua chổ khác giúp cái. Ế thấy mẹ!!!
2 con rệp phối giống với nhau....cũng ra con rệp mà!!! he he

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán ---> Xóa hình.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã --> Xóa hình

Thanks all!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em up lại vài món tưởng đã giao dịch thành công, ai ngờ người mua chuyển khoản nhầm sang...ngân hàng Thụy Sĩ 
 Ưu tiên nhận lại gạch cho bác nào đặt gạch trước đó cho những món này mà tưởng đã bán
[/ATTACH]
Mớ xi lanh 300K đã bán -->> Xóa hình
3 Cụm val điện 1.000K đã bán ---> Xóa hình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Xóa hình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Mới tháo tủ điện về 1 số thiết bị 3 pha: Contactor, CB, MCB, MCCB, MCCB chỉnh dòng, Bảng thông số đang năng, Rờle nhiệt, nút nhấn kiêm báo pha...vv...
Bác nào cần, báo em thông số em sẽ báo giá cho. Giá rất mềm, dao động 10 - 20% giá mới
 Hay Bác nào chuyên đấu tủ điện cho khách, tranh thủ hốt nhiều về dùng dần sẽ có giá tốt hơn
Cảm ơn,
Đính kèm 27097Đính kèm 27098

----------


## Mãi Chờ

cục Kyongbo giá sao bác  em Gach 1cuc về ngâm nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cục Kyongbo giá sao bác  em Gach 1cuc về ngâm nhé


--> Đã bán

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Ship Luôn cả hai con cho mình ở hạ Long nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Ship Luôn cả hai con cho mình ở hạ Long nhé còn Cái hình trụ vàng kia là gì vậy

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ship Luôn cả hai con cho mình ở hạ Long nhé còn Cái hình trụ vàng kia là gì vậy


Cái đó đo lưu lượng chất lỏng, nhưng bán rồi ạ
Bác quan tâm khí nén, tí nữa em up vài món, bác chọn em gửi luôn
Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Vài linh kiện khí nén, em bán theo mớ cho nhanh hết hàng
Mớ 1: 3 xi lanh - 400k


Mớ 2: Đồng hồ áp xuất và lưu lượng - 300k
Đã bán-->> Xóa hình
Mớ 3: Valve 5303, 3230, 301, gạt tay, và linh tinh
Đã bán-->> Xóa hinh

Thanks all,

----------


## Totdo

Mua riêng cái đồng hồ áp suất 30000kpa 100k nhé bác chủ
Cái nằm trong mớ 2 ấy

Minh O935417382

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mua riêng cái đồng hồ áp suất 30000kpa 100k nhé bác chủ
> Cái nằm trong mớ 2 ấy
> 
> Minh O935417382


Cái đồng hồ thủy lực, em thả thính để bán mấy món kia, giờ bán riêng cái biết tính sao giờ. Híc híc!

----------


## Totdo

> Cái đồng hồ thủy lực, em thả thính để bán mấy món kia, giờ bán riêng cái biết tính sao giờ. Híc híc!


Lấy thêm bộ lọc khí nén loại màu đen có cái chụp đỏ phía trên cho đủ 300k nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lấy thêm bộ lọc khí nén loại màu đen có cái chụp đỏ phía trên cho đủ 300k nhé


Sorry bác, Mớ đồng hồ áp suất có bác nhanh tay hốt  trước đó vài phút rồi ạ
Cái lọc khí vẫn còn ạ
Bác có lấy riêng lọc khí không?

----------


## Totdo

Thank bác. đang cần đồng hồ mà nó đi rồi đợi có món gì lạ giao lưu sau

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Thank bác. đang cần đồng hồ mà nó đi rồi đợi có món gì lạ giao lưu sau


Còn cái đồng hồ thủy lực, áp suất cho nó dùng, đủ bơm từ Nam ra Bắc, vứt xó nào rồi, hôm nào tìm ra giao lưu bác sau
Thanks,

----------


## Totdo

> Còn cái đồng hồ thủy lực, áp suất cho nó dùng, đủ bơm từ Nam ra Bắc, vứt xó nào rồi, hôm nào tìm ra giao lưu bác sau
> Thanks,


Có cái đồng hồ thủy lực lấy thêm lọc khí nén hoặc 4 bộ công tắc 250k nhé bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Có cái đồng hồ thủy lực lấy thêm lọc khí nén hoặc 4 bộ công tắc 250k nhé bác


Khi nào em tìm được cái đồng thủy lực sẽ inbox báo bác, giờ em tạm nhận gạch của bác mấy món kia
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Up thêm 2 cái Driver DC
Thông số em chụp rỏ hình, các bác chịu khó lướt bàn phím sang Hàn Quốc tìm Manual giúp em
400k 1 con, 2 con 750k
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Xóa hình

----------


## thuyetnq

> Có 7 cái sensor SMC IS 1000, bán cả mớ 200k
> 
> Đính kèm 27142


Mấy con nầy dùng cho nồi hấp áp suất được không bác?
 Áp suất 1.2 at nhiệt độ 121 độ C.
Nếu được mình lấy nhé.

----------


## thuyetnq

Cái nầy chỉ 0.4 AT mình không dùng được.sorry Bác.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## 0978609286

bác nhiều đồ hót quá, đánh dấu

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cái nầy chỉ 0.4 AT mình không dùng được.sorry Bác.


Bác quan tâm tới hàng của em, tức bác là khách hàng tiềm năng của em. Tặng bác 1like

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

----->>>Đã xóa!!!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán ---------->> Xóa hình

----------


## ngocsut

Em đặt 1 đèn led khổ lớn như đã điện thoại nhé 0977766788

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình vừa nt sđt đuôi 3689, mình lấy 1 bảng đèn led nhé. Bạn nt cho mình giá hoặc loại nguồn 12V đi kèm nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em thông tin để các bác rỏ về đèn 12V:
 Đèn soi ánh sáng dịu như đèn soi phim Xquang, công suát 3W, với nguồn 12V-3W bác kiếm cái nguồn đèn led cũ không dùng hoặc hư gắn vào là được
- Đèn cắt dây nên ...không quan trọng đầu jack cắm, cắt và nối thôi
- Các cần nguồn camera 12V em mua giúp hàng mới cho: 40K nguồn 2A china, nguồn xịn Panasonic 3A- 60K. Còn số lượng trên 10 cái giá tốt hơn 
Thanks các bác, các bác đã nhắn tin đêm qua, sẽ kiểm tra tin nhắn và trả lời từng bác một

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình vừa nt sđt đuôi 3689, mình lấy 1 bảng đèn led nhé. Bạn nt cho mình giá hoặc loại nguồn 12V đi kèm nhé.


OK để cho bác 1 cái A3, Nguồn bác lấy china 2A hay panasonic 3A

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em đặt 1 đèn led khổ lớn như đã điện thoại nhé 0977766788


Ok, bác có lấy nguồn luôn không?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Các bác quan tâm tới nguồn led, em gửi ảnh báo giá cho các bác luôn
Giá đó đã thêm 5K mỗi món vì mua và công đi ship lẻ tẻ
Bác nào cần mua sỉ, sẽ giảm đáng kể
- Nguồn 2A- 40k là của China
- Nguồn panasonic 2A và 3A là Made in Thailand
- Led 5050 RGB là 3 màu Red-Green-Blue phối hợp với nhau để tạo ra nhiều màu sắc, và kiểu chớp khác nhau thông qua Driver có điều khiển từ xa



Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

*Tạm thời đèn Led soi mẫu hết hàng, vì có nhiều bác đặt...Nếu còn dư, sẽ báo lại sau*
Thanks All,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Mới về 6 cây búa độc, chuyên nhổ đinh
Hart HH21FCM
-4 Cây Búa nặng 21 Oz =595 gr, d*i 46 cm, có 2 cây có điểm gắn nam châm để giữ đinh không rớt đi đóng với ngo*i tầm tay ( sẽ ưu tiên ai mua trước)
Cán bằng sợi thủy tinh tổng hợp, bọc cao su chống trượt
Có thêm đầu nhổ đinh bên hông, rãnh để uốn sắt hoặc đinh to, bề mặt đóng đinh được xẽ rãnh tạo độ nhám v* vát xéo để tiếp xúc tốt( có thể l*m trầy sướt v*t liệu mềm)
- 2 cây nặng 18Oz=510gr, bề mặt trơn
*Bao đổi-trả với bất kỳ lý do n*o cũng được*

Đồng giá : *175K/ cây*

----------


## Ledngochan

> Các bác quan tâm tới nguồn led, em gửi ảnh báo giá cho các bác luôn
> Giá đó đã thêm 5K mỗi món vì mua và công đi ship lẻ tẻ
> Bác nào cần mua sỉ, sẽ giảm đáng kể
> - Nguồn 2A- 40k là của China
> - Nguồn panasonic 2A và 3A là Made in Thailand
> - Led 5050 RGB là 3 màu Red-Green-Blue phối hợp với nhau để tạo ra nhiều màu sắc, và kiểu chớp khác nhau thông qua Driver có điều khiển từ xa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.


Mình gạch đống này bạn nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

cha ledngochan nhanh dữ .... 


cho tui 1 cây búa đầu trơn về tối canh me ăn trộm nha... rãnh rỗi rồi qua sau cũng được.

----------

Ledngochan, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> cha ledngochan nhanh dữ .... 
> 
> 
> cho tui 1 cây búa đầu trơn về tối canh me ăn trộm nha... rãnh rỗi rồi qua sau cũng được.


ghê thiệt. trùm maria nay đã xuất đầu lộ diện đi ăn trộm bằng búa. Bang hội cây búa sắp hình thành 1 lần nữa.:-)

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình gạch đống này bạn nhé.


Bác cần số lượng bao nhiêu cũng có, không cần đặt gạch, số lượng lớn rẻ hơn

----------


## nicowando

Mọi người cùng mua búa để theo a Nam kiếm cơm kìa @@ . 
Hôm qua gé có lấy dây led ... bùn nha Minh ơi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cha ledngochan nhanh dữ .... 
> 
> 
> cho tui 1 cây búa đầu trơn về tối canh me ăn trộm nha... rãnh rỗi rồi qua sau cũng được.


OK bác, hy vọng nó không dùng sai mục đích
Thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Các bác quan tâm tới nguồn led, em gửi ảnh báo giá cho các bác luôn
> Giá đó đã thêm 5K mỗi món vì mua và công đi ship lẻ tẻ
> Bác nào cần mua sỉ, sẽ giảm đáng kể
> - Nguồn 2A- 40k là của China
> - Nguồn panasonic 2A và 3A là Made in Thailand
> - Led 5050 RGB là 3 màu Red-Green-Blue phối hợp với nhau để tạo ra nhiều màu sắc, và kiểu chớp khác nhau thông qua Driver có điều khiển từ xa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.


bộ dây led này dài mấy mét vậy bác nhỉ. chỉ cần dây led và bộ driver khiển cộng nguồn là chạy được phải không ợ. Nguồn cần mấy volt ạ.:-)

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

ủng hộ bác ấy led 3 màu cho mùa noel đi.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bộ dây led này dài mấy mét vậy bác nhỉ. chỉ cần dây led và bộ driver khiển cộng nguồn là chạy được phải không ợ. Nguồn cần mấy volt ạ.:-)


Dài 5m, nguồn 12V
Nguồn chọc đít thằng driver, driver chọc đít thằng đèn, còn thằng remote đứng xa nhìn và cổ vũ
Thanks

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 1 cây búa đầu bằng nhé với 5 bộ led với driver luôn, nếu ở thủ đức ship qua giúp mình dc ko, mình ở SPKT

----------


## Ledngochan

> Bác cần số lượng bao nhiêu cũng có, không cần đặt gạch, số lượng lớn rẻ hơn


Bạn nhắn zalo 0917001010 cho mình nhé.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lấy 1 cây búa đầu bằng nhé với 5 bộ led với driver luôn, nếu ở thủ đức ship qua giúp mình dc ko, mình ở SPKT


OK bác, Bác cho số Đt, khi giao sẽ alo trước

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bạn nhắn zalo 0917001010 cho mình nhé.


Để chiều em tính lại giá sĩ cho bác, với tinh thần rẻ hết khả năng
Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em thông tin thêm về Led dây 5050 để các bác được rỏ
- Mỗi cuộn dài 5m, 3 bóng đơn Red-Green Blue tích hợp vào 1( khác loại 3828 là loại 3 bóng rời 3 màu riêng hoặc chỉ 1 màu), cho ánh sáng mạnh, và phối hợp chỉnh dòng cho từng kênh bóng đẻ ra nhiều màu sắc hơn
- Có 2 loại chống nước và không chống nước, loại chống nước là loại phủ siliocon lên dây led, đắt hơn khoảng 10K ( 100K là loại không chống nước), nhưng thường sau 1 thời gian vài tháng sẽ bị mờ đục vì nóng và lão hóa, ánh sáng yếu hơn, cũng không bảo đãm chống nước triệt để ( loại không chống nước thì không có hiện tượng này)
- Phía sau dây led có sẵn keo dán 2 mặt, nếu cần dán thì lột ra
- Bộ điều khiển như hình là loại mini, bền và gọn hơn nhiều loại cục vuông , nhớ xoay đúng chân cắm, cắm sai chỉ không sáng thôi chứ chả sao cả
- Cần nguồn tốt 2A - 12 Volt là đủ cho 5 mét
- Cứ mỗi 5cm có thể cắt và nối nếu cần ( không nên quá 5 mét cho 1 bộ điều khiển)
- Bao đổi khi lỗi,  nếu còn nguyên vẹn
Lưu ý: trước khi sử dụng bộ điều khiển nhớ rút miếng nhựa cách điện cho remote ra, để lâu không sử dụng gắn lại miếng nhưa cho lâu hết pin
- Pin là loại giống pin Cmos máy tính 5-10K cục
- Khi cắm không sáng, nhớ bấm ON bộ điều  từ xa

Cảm ơn đã quan tâm!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em lụm 5 bộ led cộng driver nha bác. Em có pm zalo cho bác mà chưa thấy hồi âm. Nhà em gần cầu gò dưa chợ tam bình ạ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em lụm 5 bộ led cộng driver nha bác. Em có pm zalo cho bác mà chưa thấy hồi âm. Nhà em gần cầu gò dưa chợ tam bình ạ.


Sorry bác, tại quên bật Wifi. Giao hàng sẽ alo trước cho bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thanks so much,  Admin và Mod đã duyệt bài!!!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ship Luôn cả hai con cho mình ở hạ Long nhé


Đã ship hàng cho bác chiều nay, tất cả 17.5 kg,phí ship em đã thanh toán luôn rồi
Khi nào nhận được hàng, bác phản hồi giúp em
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

*Biến tần đã bán---->> Xóa hình*
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Loại biến tần này cực kỳ lì lợm, mình có xài nửa tá gần 10 năm cỡ 80.000 giờ tương đương với mấy bác chạy nhàng nhàn ngày 8 tiếng là 30 năm  :Big Grin:  rồi vẫn bon bon

----------

cnclaivung, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có mấy cục inox Ze chai, rãnh lôi ra bán
Cục 1: là mâm nhiệt trở, đứt dây vần còn sài được, nhưng không quan tâm...chủ yếu bán ze chai mà 
Cục này nặng 7.5 kg, gồm 2 miếng ghép lại, miếng có rãnh có thể tháo rời ra  làm nhiều mãnh
*Giá bán: 350K*


Cục 2: là mâm 2 mặt, 1 mặt tròn, 1 mặt vuông
Úp mặt nào cũng lăn được, mặt cạnh cũng lăn được luôn vì bánh xe bố trí tùm lum mà
Cái mâm tròn có thể dịch chuyển theo phương X khoảng 1cm, có 1 lò xo đàn hồi để kềm mâm 
Nó không  phù hợp chế cơ cấu chính xác cao đâu nhé
Có 1 cần nối ren bên cạnh, để kết nối nếu cần, góc xoay khoảng 60 độ
Nặng: 4.4kg
*Giá bán: 350 K*
Thanks các bác !!!

----------


## haki

> Có mấy cục inox Ze chai, rãnh lôi ra bán
> Cục 1: là mâm nhiệt trở, đứt dây vần còn sài được, nhưng không quan tâm...chủ yếu bán ze chai mà 
> Cục này nặng 7.5 kg, gồm 2 miếng ghép lại, miếng có rãnh có thể tháo rời ra  làm nhiều mãnh
> *Giá bán: 350K*


cục mâm nhiệt trở này lên được bao nhiêu độ vậy bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cục mâm nhiệt trở này lên được bao nhiêu độ vậy bác


Chủ yếu bán mấy miếng Inox, chẳng biết dùng điện bao nhiêu Volt, đứt dây chẳng thèm test nữa

----------


## ngocsut

cảm ơn bác nhé, mình đã nhận được đèn soi và led, tất cả hoạt động tốt  :Smile:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cảm ơn bác nhé, mình đã nhận được đèn soi và led, tất cả hoạt động tốt


Thanks bác đã ủng hộ!!!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có thêm 2 món Zechai cho ngày hôm nay

Thanks all đã xem!


2 Con máy bơm đã bán---> Xóa hình
Có Clip hướng dẫn sử dụng con Pump này, các bác quan tâm đỡ phải hỏi  mụ Google: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2kFFgoly2w

----------


## thuyetnq

> Có thêm 2 món Zechai cho ngày hôm nay
> 
> Thanks all đã xem!
> 
> Đính kèm 27681Đính kèm 27680
> 
> Có Clip hướng dẫn sử dụng con Pump này, các bác quan tâm đỡ phải hỏi  mụ Google: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2kFFgoly2w


Mình lấy 2 cái bơm định lượng nầy nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em chú thích thêm về con máy bơm trên để các bác không mua nhầm
Công suất con này là 12 lít/ giờ
Nó là com bơm màng ( màng cao su đập để tạo áp lực đẩy) nó  không bơm liên tục mà là bơm cách khoảng ( khoảng 10 giây bơm 1 phát), lưu lượng chỉnh qua Vale và bộ Stroke
- Chức năng chính của nó là bơm-đong hóa chất
Các bác tìm hiểu kỹ để tránh mua nhầm  hoặc xác định nghịch cho biết  để đỡ buồn nhé!!!

Thanks,

----------


## thuyetnq

Ok .Mình lấy 2 cái bơm nầy  :Smile:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ok .Mình lấy 2 cái bơm nầy


Đã kịp chuyển hàng cho bác ngay trong chiều nay, bác không gấp em đã gửi đi chậm...chậm nhất có thể! Hehe!!!

----------

Thantu

----------


## thuyetnq

Ok THANKS  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: .
 Mình không vội,chậm bao lâu cũng được mà. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em dọn bớt mớ chân giò, bác nào dùng được thì múc
Có 4 cái giò hơi và 1 giò điện
*Đồng giá: 75K/ 1 con*
Đính kèm 27967

Còn 2 cái đông hồ thủy lực, dành cho bác Totdo, bác ấy không lấy, ai lấy cũng được. 1 cái ngon, 1 cái mất núm vú rồi, mua 1 tặng 1-->> Đã bán --->> Xóa hình 
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 1 giò hơi (cái đầu tiện bên trái - có số 303-02) , 1 giò điện nhé. Thks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy 1 giò hơi (cái đầu tiện bên trái - có số 303-02) , 1 giò điện nhé. Thks


Ok, xác nhận bác thuhanoi đã đặt 2 món, 1 cái giò hơi và cái giò lớn nhất là giò điện ( 2 cái kia nhỏ hơn là hơi, không phải điện)
Bác cho em thông tin ship hoặc để gom thêm em ship sau cho đỡ tiền cước
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Totdo

Gạch 2 cái đồng hồ thủy lực
Thank bác chủ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Gạch 2 cái đồng hồ thủy lực
> Thank bác chủ


Bác có lấy thêm bộ lọc khí hoặc bộ contact, Em ship luôn thể. Tiếc có cái đồng hồ áp suất cực cao, bị bể vứt luôn rồi,không thì em cũng để cho bác.
Thanks

----------


## Totdo

> Bác có lấy thêm bộ lọc khí hoặc bộ contact, Em ship luôn thể. Tiếc có cái đồng hồ áp suất cực cao, bị bể vứt luôn rồi,không thì em cũng để cho bác.
> Thanks


lấy thêm bộ lọc khí luôn bác

Minh O935417382

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

--->> Đã bán--->> Xóa hình

----------


## tranphong248

Cái bơm này dùng làm bơm nước cho spin được khong bác Manh Phi Nguyen. Sử dụng nó ntn ah.
Thanks

----------


## minhhung999

Mình gạch step 6 dây và cơ cấu gì đó nhe. Chiều lh với bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cái bơm này dùng làm bơm nước cho spin được khong bác Manh Phi Nguyen. Sử dụng nó ntn ah.
> Thanks


Theo em nghịch và biết thì nguyên lý hoạt động của nó là khi motor quay thông qua bộ nhông truyền động, đủ số vòng nó sẽ kích hoạt Pittong bơm 1 lượng dung dịch nhất định ( rất ít). Chức năng chủ yếu của nó là bơm dầu bôi trơn tự động, thế nên không thể dùng làm motor bơm làm mát spindle được
Thanks,

----------

tranphong248

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình gạch step 6 dây và cơ cấu gì đó nhe. Chiều lh với bác


Ok, đã nhận gạch của bác
Thanks,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái bơm này dùng làm bơm nước cho spin được khong bác Manh Phi Nguyen. Sử dụng nó ntn ah.
> Thanks


Trước đây mình nghĩ cái bơm nước cây lọc nước chỉ chạy gián đoạn không chạy liên tục được, nhưng không, nó chạy liên tục vô tư qua trải nghiệm thực tế của mình. Với số $ đó bạn hoàn toàn có thể mua 1 cái bơm loại này về bơm nước làm mát spindle rất OK.
Bơm dầu loại này không thể bơm nước được, dể bị "air" và lưu lượng quá nhỏ.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Mình lấy 1 giò hơi (cái đầu tiện bên trái - có số 303-02) , 1 giò điện nhé. Thks


Bác nhường lại cho em mớ chân giò được không. Nếu được bác chủ ship luôn cục biến thế 380v to 220v cho em nhé

----------


## Luyến

Em lấy bơm dầu nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác nhường lại cho em mớ chân giò được không. Nếu được bác chủ ship luôn cục biến thế 380v to 220v cho em nhé


Tình hình bác thương lượng với bác thuhanoi tới đâu rồi, bác ấy đâu có lấy hết,  em còn 2 cái để dành...đưa cho bác luôn, giò hơi mỗi loại 2 cái=4, giò điện hết rồi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Step size 57 và cơ cấu ---> có bác đặt
Bơm dầu---> bác Luyến đặt
Bác Mãi chờ....em chờ mãi, chưa biết mua mấy cái
Thanks,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác nhường lại cho em mớ chân giò được không. Nếu được bác chủ ship luôn cục biến thế 380v to 220v cho em nhé


Ôh, mình cần cho cái máy hàn điểm mà  :Big Grin: 



> Tình hình bác thương lượng với bác thuhanoi tới đâu rồi, bác ấy đâu có lấy hết,  em còn 2 cái để dành...đưa cho bác luôn, giò hơi mỗi loại 2 cái=4, giò điện hết rồi


Số TK dưới chữ ký đó à bác, chuyển vào đó nhé. Định chờ xem còn cái gì hay nữa không nhưng mà chưa có nên chuyển trước cái này

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Số TK dưới chữ ký đó à bác, chuyển vào đó nhé. Định chờ xem còn cái gì hay nữa không nhưng mà chưa có nên chuyển trước cái này


Vâng, chính xác. Số tài khoản dưới chữ kí là tài khoản Vietcombank của em
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán.
Thanks all,

----------


## khangscc

> Em đăng mấy món Zechai, mời mại dzô.....mại dzô!!!!
> 
> 1. Cái này gọi là Differential Pressure Switch, dịch sao ta...!? đại khái là khi đạt áp suất ở mức thiết lập thì nó ngắt điện hoặc đóng điện, dùng cho chất lỏng và cả khí được
> Sản phẩm DS21 của Fischer- Đức, đường kính 10cm, cao 10 cm. Các bác hỏi em nhiều thì em nào có biết được bao nhiêu?!, tra Manual tại đây cho lẹ: 
> http://www.fischermesstechnik.de/en/...s/details/ds21
> *Giá bán: 300K*
> Đính kèm 28191Đính kèm 28192
> 
> 
> ...


Em mởi mổ bụng một em cylon nè bác ui, cũng không có gì lo lắng lắm đâu, chú ý tháo từ từ, chú ý là dược à

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Không biết con của bác tháo cấu tạo như thế nào, chứ con này trước lúc lấy, em có tháo ra 1 con coi thử, vừa kéo mặt bích ra, rớt đâu cỡ 20 bi đũa, bên trong chi chít hơn trăm con nữa, toàn con be bé dài khoảng 2cm, to bằng que tăm...hết hồn lắp vào vội để trả, mua con khác rồi vọt lẹ. bác nào tháo, chuyện lắp bi không thì đủ điên đầu rồi, lỡ rớt mất 1 bi... thì khóc mà bỏ luôn hộp số.
Thanks,

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Hôm nay em bán mấy món, chủ yếu là nhôm
1. Thanh nhôm tròn,  phi 12, rỗng giữa  dài 60cm, gồm 1 thanh  đi với 3 kẹp ( Kẹp nhé, không phải trượt), 
Gồm 6 cây, *bán cả 6 = 200K*, nhôm yếu nên có cong  vênh tí nhé
*Đã bán ---> Xóa hình*

2. 3 cái kẹp chặn nhôm cho  ống phi 25mm, *40K cho 1 cái*-->> Đã bán--->> Xóa hình

3. 1 cây Inox đặc phi 25mm, có 1 chặn nhôm và 1 gối inox, dài 420mm, hành trình còn khoảng 300mm, [COLOR="#FF0000"]*nặng 2,7kg = 200K tiền**---> Đã bán --->> Xóa hình*
4. Nhôm tấm 200 x 260mm,* nặng 1,3kg = 100K*


5. Nhôm tấm, có 3 ống dẫn hướng ghép chung 1 tấm gì chưa rõ vật liệu, hình như sợ thủy tinh tổng hợp, 120 x 200, có 2 tấm, mỗi tấm nặng 2kg
Bán *mỗi tấm =150K*


6.  Đã bán --->> Xóa hình
7.  Đã bán--->> xóa hình

8. Bát góc  nhôm vuông 30mm * 10 con = 50K*
*Đã bán--->> Xóa hình*
 9. Cặp xilanh khí, có dẫn hướng, *bán cả 2 = 300k*


  Còn mấy cái này, chưa hình dung để làm gì, hay chế đường tàu hỏa cho con, nguyên mớ đó 2 bộ mỗi bộ 6 cung ghép lại, 9 trựot mỗi bộ, rail bản 15mm, lẻ 3 rail không trượt.... cân đo rồi tính sau...

Các bác nào quan tâm tới bộ ray cong, mời xem thông tin và giá bán tại đây: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...cong-cong-vong

Thanks all,
Đính kèm 28295

Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hôm nay em bán mấy món, chủ yếu là nhôm
> 1. Thanh nhôm tròn,  phi 12, rỗng giữa  dài 60cm, gồm 1 thanh  đi với 3 kẹp ( Kẹp nhé, không phải trượt), 
> Gồm 6 cây, *bán cả 6 = 200K*, nhôm yếu nên có cong  vênh tí nhé
> Đính kèm 28281Đính kèm 28279Đính kèm 28280
> 
> 
> 8. Bát góc  nhôm vuông 30mm * 10 con = 50K*
> Đính kèm 28291
> 
> ...


Mình lấy 2 mục này nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy 2 mục này nhé


Ok, em để cho bác. Bác đi chợ sớm nhỉ?! Hàng vừa rồi em đã gửi cho bác được 2 ngày.
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ok, em để cho bác. Bác đi chợ sớm nhỉ?! Hàng vừa rồi em đã gửi cho bác được 2 ngày.
> Thanks,


Đã nhận lô này - hàng rất OK nhé, thks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thanh nhôm tròn và ke 3 phân đã bán cho bác thuhanoi
Ke inox có bác ở Hà Nội đặt
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đã nhận lô này - hàng rất OK nhé, thks


Cảm ơn bác thuhanoi cũng như các bác đ...ã, đa..ng và và và đ...ương tính mua hàng .  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## thuyetnq

Cái nầy còn không anh?
http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...5&d=1477291605

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

QUOTE=thuyetnq;96758]Cái nầy còn không anh?
http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...5&d=1477291605[/QUOTE]

Cái đó vẫn còn, kích thước là 13.5 x 14.5 cm mã XY2 CE1A250 của Telemecanque, sản xuất tại Marốc, hộp gang nặng 1,4kg

Thanks,

----------


## thuyetnq

> QUOTE=thuyetnq;96758]Cái nầy còn không anh?
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...5&d=1477291605


Cái đó vẫn còn, kích thước là 13.5 x 14.5 cm mã XY2 CE1A250 của Telemecanque, sản xuất tại Marốc, hộp gang nặng 1,4kg

Thanks,[/QUOTE]

Ok Anh mình lấy nhé.đợi tg nửa có lấy thêm cái gì gởi 1 lần luôn cho tiện.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cái đó vẫn còn, kích thước là 13.5 x 14.5 cm mã XY2 CE1A250 của Telemecanque, sản xuất tại Marốc, hộp gang nặng 1,4kg
> 
> Thanks,


Ok Anh mình lấy nhé.đợi tg nửa có lấy thêm cái gì gởi 1 lần luôn cho tiện.[/QUOTE]

Ok, xác nhận bác đặt hàng

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## muahangcu

Mình có nhu cầu mua các module cũ của S7-300 siemens bạn có báo giúp mình với
01246466688
Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có 2 cái chân giò ghẻ của Đức Quốc Xã - Bosch,  đúc gang, *nặng 1.3 kg/ 1 cái*, kích thứoc 21cm x 10 cm
Giá bán *150K/ cái*
Ưu tiên bác thuhanoi vì chưa ship hàng cho bác ấy, tính ship hôm nay luôn thể
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cám ơn bác PMN mình chỉ cần 1 cái ngâm cứu cái này tý thôi, các bác cần cứ lấy 2 cái này đi nhé. Thank all

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Kiếm dùm mấy cay này với
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...-huong-rodless
Và vài trục cái van 52 giống đợt trước, vì lỡ chuyến đò.
Cảm ơn đã đọc tin.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Van điện từ 5-2 ống 4mm thỉnh thoảng có hàng từ khu chế xuất hay khu công nghiệp ra, còn xi lanh đúng thông số như anh đang tìm thì đối với em xác xuất là rất thấp. 
Thanks,

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Có thì a nhô cho anh nha.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Tranh thủ lại làm công việc, buôn ze chai:
- Có 2 cái motor  3 pha/ 380v, 3 dây Mitubishi tháo băng tải con lăn, còn đẹp, rất ít hoạt động nên hao mòn rất ít
Con nhỏ công suất 200W, kích thước thân 215 x110mm, nặng 6.4kg
Con lớn 400W ( tem rách, bóc bỏ luôn rồi), kích thuơc thân 215 x 110mm, nặng 9kg
Cả 2 con có giảm tốc 1/10 dạng bánh răng, chạy bôi trơn dầu, hộp số hơi lạ vừa bánh răng, vừa có bạc đạn 6200c bên trong ( không tính bạc đạn đỡ trục)
Giá bán con *200w: 850K
           Con 400W: 950K*
*Kèm khuyến mãi: Mỗi con là 2 board điều khiển cảm biến cho băng chuyền con lăn* ( người mua tự tìm hiểu...vì em không biết nó dùng cảm biến gì, lúc tháo không có)
*-->> 2 Motor đã bán --->> Xóa hình*

- 1 lô 10 cái điều khiển dung dịch Tên đầy đủ là : MS-10DX Precistion Fluid Dispenser, của hãng Musashi , test nguồn lên OK, nguồn 100-240VAC, tính năng không rõ nên người mua tự tìm hiểu thêm, linh kiện bên trong có tích hợp kháng nhiễu 250V/ 3A, 
 Hết hàng --> Xóa hình

Thanks all,

----------


## maxx.side

> Giá bán: 230K/ cái[/B]
> 
> 
> Thanks all,


Lấy 2 bộ này về nghiêng cứu nhé, khi nào rãnh ship qua SPKT như lần trước giúp nha, thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Nhận gạch của bác maxx.side. Còn lại 8 cái
Thanks,
Nhận gạch 1 bộ của bác số đt:.........839. Còn 7 cái

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

MS-10DX còn lại 5 cái
Thanks all,

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Mình lấy 2 bộ MS-10DX, khi nào rãnh mình qua lấy nhé!

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

> MS-10DX còn lại 5 cái
> Thanks all,


Mình lấy 2 cái nhé. Thank

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác hoaphuongnam  và bác thuhanoi mỗ bác 2 cái----> còn lại 1 cái duy nhất
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác hoaphuongnam  và bác thuhanoi mỗ bác 2 cái----> còn lại 1 cái duy nhất
> Thanks all,


Lúa đi rồi đó bác, nếu gửi được chiều nay càng tốt. Đang có âm mưu dùng nó sớm. Thank

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lúa đi rồi đó bác, nếu gửi được chiều nay càng tốt. Đang có âm mưu dùng nó sớm. Thank


Chiều, em không kịp rồi bác, mai em gửi cho bác nhé. 
Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Em lấy cái bơm dung dịch còn lại nhé, nhắn giúp stk, thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em lấy cái bơm dung dịch còn lại nhé, nhắn giúp stk, thanks


Cảm ơn bác, số tk em ở dưới chữ ký

----------


## anhxco

> Cảm ơn bác, số tk em ở dưới chữ ký


Đã ck cho bác, bác ship thường VT về địa chỉ e inbox giúp e, thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em đã chuyển hàng cho bác thuhanoi và bác anhxco và 1 bác mua ray cong vào chiều thứ bảy
Mai em sẽ nhắn tin mã bill cho từng bác vào điện thoại
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Tạm thời cái  MS-10DX các bác đã đặt gạch hết, có bác nào hủy gạch em sẽ báo lại số lượng sau cho bác nào cần
Còn 2 cái bị hư công tắc nguồn, em lười thay ( công tắc 3 chế độ Manual, Off, Auto), bác nào có công tắc thay, em bán 2 tính tiền 1= 230K
Thanks all,

----------


## anhxco

> Tạm thời cái  MS-10DX các bác đã đặt gạch hết, có bác nào hủy gạch em sẽ báo lại số lượng sau cho bác nào cần
> Còn 2 cái bị hư công tắc nguồn, em lười thay ( công tắc 3 chế độ Manual, Off, Auto), bác nào có công tắc thay, em bán 2 tính tiền 1= 230K
> Thanks all,


èo, bác k nói sớm để e lấy luôn, em lấy luôn 2 con này về ngâm cứu nhé. thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> èo, bác k nói sớm để e lấy luôn, em lấy luôn 2 con này về ngâm cứu nhé. thanks


Ok bác, em có công tắc thay nhưng vứt xó nào rồi, lười tìm thay...nên mới khuyến mãi mà lị.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anhxco

> Ok bác, em có công tắc thay nhưng vứt xó nào rồi, lười tìm thay...nên mới khuyến mãi mà lị.


loay hoay quên mất, hình như chưa ck cho bộ này, :Smile: , mình vừa ck, bác check dùm, ship VT chậm về dc lần trước giúp e.
Thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Diyodira

4 cục inox kê chân  còn không bác, ship cho mình nhé, cho xin số tk, thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 4 cục inox kê chân  còn không bác, ship cho mình nhé, cho xin số tk, thanks


Cái đó vẫn còn đấy bác. Cái này tiện làm khớp nối được đấy bác. Nếu bác lấy làm phôi thì em đề xuất bác lấy 13 cục như vậy nhưng không có chân.
Đường kính 45mm, dài 50mm
*Giá nó là: 100K/ 3 cục*
Thông tin tài khoản em, dưới chữ kí
Thanks bác,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> loay hoay quên mất, hình như chưa ck cho bộ này,, mình vừa ck, bác check dùm, ship VT chậm về dc lần trước giúp e.
> Thanks


Em đã nhận được chuyển khoản, chiều em ship cho bác
Thanks,

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái đó vẫn còn đấy bác. Cái này tiện làm khớp nối được đấy bác. Nếu bác lấy làm phôi thì em đề xuất bác lấy 13 cục như vậy nhưng không có chân.
> Đường kính 45mm, dài 50mm
> *Giá nó là: 100K/ 3 cục*
> Thông tin tài khoản em, dưới chữ kí
> Thanks bác,


mình chỉ cần 4 cục inox có chân thôi, bạn có thường đi qua bãi q8 không, nếu tiện thì mang theo, ghé mình mời cafe giao lưu.

01227753221
thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Ok, Em thỉnh thoảng có đi chợ lớn, em sẽ ghé bác. Thanks you,

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán hết

Cảm ơn tất cả các bác!!!

----------

cnclaivung, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

Món cuối chưa có giá bác PMN

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Món cuối chưa có giá bác PMN


Món này chưa co giá hả?! Sorry bác, nó là *450K*.
Thanks bác nhắc,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Món này chưa co giá hả?! Sorry bác, nó là *450K*.
> Thanks bác nhắc,


Hi, bao ship đi, mình lấy. 
Đã nhận được 2 cái bơm đẹp gói kỹ, thank nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hi, bao ship đi, mình lấy. 
> Đã nhận được 2 cái bơm đẹp gói kỹ, thank nhé


Khách mối thì OK, bao ship cho bác.
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Chủ đề ze chai hôm nay là "Điện". Em chụp rỏ mã và thông số, các bác đọc sẽ hiểu, vì hằm bà lằng quá, em lười chú thích
Gồm các món sau:
-[B] Rờ le: 200K cho 5 cái[/B-->>]* Đã bán--->> Xóa hình*
- *Di ốt công suất: 250K cho 4 con*-->* Đã bán--->> Xóa hình*
- Công tắc hành trình, tác động bằng lục kéo, chưa sài nhưng bị xây xát. *100K*. Đã bán ---> Xóa hình

- 2 con điều khiển nhiệt độ *Yamatake SDC31*, không có cảm biến.* 300K/1 con*


- 5 con điều khiển nhiệt độ *Yamatake R15, 250K/1con*, không cảm biến


Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chủ đề ze chai hôm nay là "Điện". Em chụp rỏ mã và thông số, các bác đọc sẽ hiểu, vì hằm bà lằng quá, em lười chú thích
> Gồm các món sau:
> -* Rờ le: 200K cho 5 cái*
> Đính kèm 29909Đính kèm 29908
> - *Di ốt công suất: 250K cho 4 con*
> Đính kèm 29910Đính kèm 29911
> 
> Thanks all,


Mình lấy 2 mục này nhé. Thks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy 2 mục này nhé. Thks


Ok, xác nhận!
Bác cứ canh me em hoài, cái vừa rồi đã đóng gói chưa kịp gửi...thế nên 2 món này cũng được free ship
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, free ship đi rồi khi náo mình vào Dĩ An bao uông cà phê nhé  :Big Grin: 
Lâu lâu mình cũng có ghé ở lại chỗ tòa nhà chung cư chi cao cao ở phường An bình, rồi cũng lội qua khu công nghiệp xung quanh khu đồi Nghĩa Trang VNCH uống cà phê ở đó  :Big Grin:

----------

Diyodira, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

nhanh quá anh , chưa kịp lấy role .

cho tui đại cái công tắc có cái núm đo đỏ nha .... mấy cái điều khiển nhiệt này xài điện bao nhiêu ? 5 con dưới đó.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> nhanh quá anh , chưa kịp lấy role .
> 
> cho tui đại cái công tắc có cái núm đo đỏ nha .... mấy cái điều khiển nhiệt này xài điện bao nhiêu ? 5 con dưới đó.


Cả 2 loại dùng điện 100-240V, nên  bác Nam cứ thoải mái khỏi lo nghĩ .

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hi, free ship đi rồi khi náo mình vào Dĩ An bao uông cà phê nhé 
> Lâu lâu mình cũng có ghé ở lại chỗ tòa nhà chung cư chi cao cao ở phường An bình, rồi cũng lội qua khu công nghiệp xung quanh khu đồi Nghĩa Trang VNCH uống cà phê ở đó


Thế gần sát chổ em, lúc nào bác vào ới nhé!
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Tiếp tục Điện ze chai, giải quyết mớ dây nguồn và tín hiệu cho hằm bà lằng loại
Em nói rõ trước là em không thể biết chính xác là cái nào cho thằng nào nên người mua cung cấp cho em biết:
- Nếu là jack: Thì cần loại mấy chân, chân âm hay duơng, kích thước, số chân cho mỗi hàng. Có hình và kích thước là tốt nhất
- Nếu là cáp: thì cáp mấy sợi, là động lực hay tín hiệu, chống hay không có chống nhiễu, thêm tiết diện dây thì càng tốt
*Giá thì trong khoảng: 10-100K*
Thanks tất cả các bác,

----------


## legiao

Có cáp 5 ruột như hình kg bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tiếp tục Điện ze chai, giải quyết mớ dây nguồn và tín hiệu cho hằm bà lằng loại
> Em nói rõ trước là em không thể biết chính xác là cái nào cho thằng nào nên người mua cung cấp cho em biết:
> - Nếu là jack: Thì cần loại mấy chân, chân âm hay duơng, kích thước, số chân cho mỗi hàng. Có hình và kích thước là tốt nhất
> - Nếu là cáp: thì cáp mấy sợi, là động lực hay tín hiệu, chống hay không có chống nhiễu, thêm tiết diện dây thì càng tốt
> *Giá thì trong khoảng: 10-100K*
> Thanks tất cả các bác,


Aha, mình đăng ký 2 cái jack 4 chân (2 lỗ to 2 lỗ nhỏ) đó nhé. Thank

----------


## ducduy9104

> Tiếp tục Điện ze chai, giải quyết mớ dây nguồn và tín hiệu cho hằm bà lằng loại
> Em nói rõ trước là em không thể biết chính xác là cái nào cho thằng nào nên người mua cung cấp cho em biết:
> - Nếu là jack: Thì cần loại mấy chân, chân âm hay duơng, kích thước, số chân cho mỗi hàng. Có hình và kích thước là tốt nhất
> - Nếu là cáp: thì cáp mấy sợi, là động lực hay tín hiệu, chống hay không có chống nhiễu, thêm tiết diện dây thì càng tốt
> *Giá thì trong khoảng: 10-100K*
> Thanks tất cả các bác,


Mớ dây này nhiêu xèn thế bác?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## trongnghia091

> Chủ đề ze chai hôm nay là "Điện". Em chụp rỏ mã và thông số, các bác đọc sẽ hiểu, vì hằm bà lằng quá, em lười chú thích
> Gồm các món sau:
> -[B] Rờ le: 200K cho 5 cái[/B-->>]* Đã bán--->> Xóa hình*
> - *Di ốt công suất: 250K cho 4 con*-->* Đã bán--->> Xóa hình*
> - Công tắc hành trình, tác động bằng lục kéo, chưa sài nhưng bị xây xát. *100K*
> Đính kèm 29912Đính kèm 29913
> - 2 con điều khiển nhiệt độ *Yamatake SDC31*, không có cảm biến.* 300K/1 con*
> 
> 
> ...


mấy bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ này có thể chịu được nhiệt độ khoảng 1200 độ C không anh và mình có thể set được bao nhiêu cấp định mức thời gian anh cho em chút thông tin nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có bác quen, tới nhà lấy 1 mớ cáp linh tinh nên không còn nhiều

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mớ dây này nhiêu xèn thế bác?


Mớ dây này, nó có 2 đầu , 1 âm và 1 dương. 40K 1 sợi. còn 3 sợi lấy hết = 100k. Dài hơn 4 mét mỗi sợi
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Aha, mình đăng ký 2 cái jack 4 chân (2 lỗ to 2 lỗ nhỏ) đó nhé. Thank


Sợi này chỉ còn 1 thôi bác, nó gắn với 1 cóc điện Japan, dài 2,5m, 40K. Em kèm cho bác 2 cuộn băng keo điện xịn= 50K nhé
Thanks,

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mớ dây này, nó có 2 đầu , 1 âm và 1 dương. 40K 1 sợi. còn 3 sợi lấy hết = 100k. Dài hơn 4 mét mỗi sợi
> Thanks,


Ok em lấy 3 sợi nhé, nếu bác có đi đâu gần khúc an lạc thì em chạy ra lấy nhé, bác tận thủ đức hơi xa với em.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đính kèm 30055 
> Có cáp 5 ruột như hình kg bác


5 lõi thì em không có rồi, em còn 6, 7 lõi và 10 sợi không bọc. Dây dài khoảng 2 mét mỗi sợi. Bác dùng được thì em gửi tặng luôn cả 3.
Thanks,

----------

legiao

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ok em lấy 3 sợi nhé, nếu bác có đi đâu gần khúc an lạc thì em chạy ra lấy nhé, bác tận thủ đức hơi xa với em.


Sao không ship nhỉ?, khoảng 20-30K gì đấy!

----------


## winstarvn

có cable tín hiệu khoảng 25 sợi xoắn từng cặp không bác ? em cần 1 cọng khoảng 1m

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> mấy bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ này có thể chịu được nhiệt độ khoảng 1200 độ C không anh và mình có thể set được bao nhiêu cấp định mức thời gian anh cho em chút thông tin nhé


Em lười, bác lười siêu :Wink: 
Theo manual cuối trang 7 thì con R15 sài sensor JPt100 thì tối đa 500 độ C,
http://www.azbil.com/products/buildi...et/AS-895E.pdf

Còn con SDC 31 đến 2.300 độ C
https://www.compoclub.com/app/model/...elNumber=DUMMY

Đọc đến đấy...... thôi. Ở Thủ Đức thì chay qua lấy về ngâm cứu. Ok thì tiền bạc tính sau

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> có cable tín hiệu khoảng 25 sợi xoắn từng cặp không bác ? em cần 1 cọng khoảng 1m


1 mét thì không có rồi bác, có vài sợi 2,7 đến 3,1 mét. Sợi không jack 2,7m = 100k kèm 2 cuộn băng keo điện xịn, sợi có 1 jack 25pin đực = 100K không kèm băng keo :Smile:

----------


## winstarvn

> 1 mét thì không có rồi bác, có vài sợi 2,7 đến 3,1 mét. Sợi không jack 2,7m = 100k kèm 2 cuộn băng keo điện xịn, sợi có 1 jack 25pin đực = 100K không kèm băng keo


có hình loại không jack 2,7m không bác gửi qua zalo 089 tám 449 34hai dùm em nha.

----------


## legiao

> 5 lõi thì em không có rồi, em còn 6, 7 lõi và 10 sợi không bọc. Dây dài khoảng 2 mét mỗi sợi. Bác dùng được thì em gửi tặng luôn cả 3.
> Thanks,


Thế bác gửi dùm nhé cảm ơn bác
lê bá giao 164 đường huỳnh minh thạnh.khu phố xóm rẩy.tt phước bửu.H xuyên mộc.tỉnh BR VT số đt 0975661008

----------


## ronaldinho_07

đánh dấu để mai up hình nhờ bác kiếm hộ 6 sợi động lực+encoder cho servo mít su dòng meldas m64 mã mds-b-svj2 (trước j2)

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## legiao

> Em up lại vài món tưởng đã giao dịch thành công, ai ngờ người mua chuyển khoản nhầm sang...ngân hàng Thụy Sĩ 
>  Ưu tiên nhận lại gạch cho bác nào đặt gạch trước đó cho những món này mà tưởng đã bán
> [/ATTACH]Đính kèm 26959
> Mớ xi lanh 300K đã bán -->> Xóa hình
> 3 Cụm val điện 1.000K đã bán ---> Xóa hình


Mớ công tắc bể gạch còn kg bác.còn thì mình lấy nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sợi này chỉ còn 1 thôi bác, nó gắn với 1 cóc điện Japan, dài 2,5m, 40K. Em kèm cho bác 2 cuộn băng keo điện xịn= 50K nhé
> Thanks,


Hi, OK bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Loại này 1 sợi đủ 2 đầu đực cái phải không, nếu vậy cho mình lấy 3 sợi nhé.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mớ công tắc bể gạch còn kg bác.còn thì mình lấy nhé


4 bộ nút nhấn nhả và công tắc xoay nhả vần còn,= 250K tặng kèm 2 cuộn băng keo điện tốt
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Loại này 1 sợi đủ 2 đầu đực cái phải không, nếu vậy cho mình lấy 3 sợi nhé.


Có 3 sợi bác ducduy9104 đặt hết rồi, còn lại 1 sợi bị cắt đôi, bác cần thì em tặng
Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> có hình loại không jack 2,7m không bác gửi qua zalo 089 tám 449 34hai dùm em nha.


Hình nó đây, Up lên để bác và các bác nào cần xem luôn

Thanks,

----------


## khangscc

> Hình nó đây, Up lên để bác và các bác nào cần xem luôn
> 
> Thanks,


Cáp 25pin nhiêu tiền bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cáp 25pin nhiêu tiền bác


Dây dài hơn 3m, có đầu đực 25pin = 100k/ 1 sợi. Còn khoảng 3 sợi thì phải, chưa lục tìm nên không nhớ chính xác
Thanks,

----------


## winstarvn

> Hình nó đây, Up lên để bác và các bác nào cần xem luôn
> 
> Thanks,


Hình như không xoắn phải không bác? À có lớp chống nhiễu bọc ngoài không bác? Tại chụp ngang nên không thấy rõ

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hình như không xoắn phải không bác? À có lớp chống nhiễu bọc ngoài không bác? Tại chụp ngang nên không thấy rõ


Nó không xoắn cặp và cũng không có chống nhiễu bác à.

----------

winstarvn

----------


## winstarvn

> Nó không xoắn cặp và cũng không có chống nhiễu bác à.


để em tìm hiểu thêm rồi có gì alo bác sau, thanks bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

*Bộ trượt tròn mini---> Hết hàng*

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--->> Xóa hình

----------


## secondhand

Cho 1 cặp cờ lê vòng đê! Hỏng biết cái này mở xe đạp được ko ta, nhưng cũng mua kkk
À cho 10 cái hành trình mini lun

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## khangscc

> Dây dài hơn 3m, có đầu đực 25pin = 100k/ 1 sợi. Còn khoảng 3 sợi thì phải, chưa lục tìm nên không nhớ chính xác
> Thanks,


Em gạch 3 sợi nhé, bác check lại dùm t3 em ck

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cho 1 cặp cờ lê vòng đê! Hỏng biết cái này mở xe đạp được ko ta, nhưng cũng mua kkk
> À cho 10 cái hành trình mini lun


Cái đó bác mang sửa xe đạp thì bị chôm chắc. Hành trình Mini em để cho bác CKD, vì bác ấy đặt trước lâu rồi, chờ trả lời đã bác ấy ạ
Thanks,

----------


## legiao

Mình lấy 10 con ốm ròm nầy nhé bác
Công tắc hành trình mini: 10K/ 1 con, số lượng 18 con, hàng Omron

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## phuocviet346

> Hàng này bác CKD order lâu, nay đã có. Bác inbox em để lấy giá nếu thấy OK. Gồm 10 bộ tất cả nhé bác
> Thanks,
> Đính kèm 30102


Cái nào bao nhiêu vậy ? Lấy 1 cái được không ?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

Cha, bay mấy cà lê vòng cho spindle mới mua rồi, ông Sconhen chia bớt 1 cái đê.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuyetnq

Còn 8 cái công tắc hành trình  mình lụm nhé  :Smile:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## secondhand

> Cha, bay mấy cà lê vòng cho spindle mới mua rồi, ông Sconhen chia bớt 1 cái đê.


Ok! Chia lại cho bác thuhanoi 1 cái cờ lê phía dưới và 1 cuộn rưỡi băng keo (sẵn bác Phi chẻ đôi cuộn keo dùm)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Mình cái cờ lê trên nhé! (Có làm dấu gần 3 cuộn keo rồi á)  :Smile: 
1 cái chắc đủ sửa xe đạp

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ok! Chia lại cho bác thuhanoi 1 cái cờ lê phía dưới và 1 cuộn rưỡi băng keo (sẵn bác Phi chẻ đôi cuộn keo dùm)   
> Mình cái cờ lê trên nhé! (Có làm dấu gần 3 cuộn keo rồi á) 
> 1 cái chắc đủ sửa xe đạp


Hi, thank bác, mình chỉ cần cái cà lê thôi, băng keo bác lấy tất nhé. Vậy há, mình chuyển cho bác PMN 50k nhé. OK 2 bác nhé. Thank

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

[QUOTE=thuhanoi;99863]Hi, thank bác, mình chỉ cần cái cà lê thôi, băng keo bác lấy tất nhé. Vậy há, mình chuyển cho bác PMN 50k nhé. OK 2 bác nhé. Thank[/QUOTE
Cái của bác không được xịn cho lắm, em chỉ test thử trên xe đạp của con nên không đánh giá được.  Bác dùng tạm vậy, có khi hàng về vài chục cây, em sẽ nhớ đến bác
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Còn 8 cái công tắc hành trình  mình lụm nhé


Hàng có cơ cấu hết rồi bác, còn lại 2 con, em gom mấy cái chưa dùng đến. 5 con thì đủ nha.

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cái nào bao nhiêu vậy ? Lấy 1 cái được không ?


1 cái cũng bán, giao lưu rộng để bán hàng đa dạng.
Còn 8 -1 = còn 7 bộ. Giá 150K/ bộ
Mai em up thêm hình và thông số
Thanks all

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy 10 con ốm ròm nầy nhé bác
> Công tắc hành trình mini: 10K/ 1 con, số lượng 18 con, hàng Omron


Em chừa cho bác 10 con, dù số lượng đặt khoảng gấp 3 lần số lượng có ( tin nhắn và điệ thoại tá lả)
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em gạch 3 sợi nhé, bác check lại dùm t3 em ck


Xác nhận bác đặt và sẽ dành cho bác
Thanks,

----------


## secondhand

> Gửi bởi legiao
> 
> 
> Mình lấy 10 con ốm ròm nầy nhé bác
> Công tắc hành trình mini: 10K/ 1 con, số lượng 18 con, hàng Omron
> 
> 
> Em chừa cho bác 10 con, dù số lượng đặt khoảng gấp 3 lần số lượng có ( tin nhắn và điệ thoại tá lả)
> Thanks,


Ủa vậy là 10 con hành trình mini của tui đặt trước có ko vậy bác chủ???

----------


## thuyetnq

> Hàng có cơ cấu hết rồi bác, còn lại 2 con, em gom mấy cái chưa dùng đến. 5 con thì đủ nha.


Thanks anh .Nhờ anh gởi thêm cái nầy giúp mình luôn á:




> Cái đó vẫn còn, kích thước là 13.5 x 14.5 cm mã XY2 CE1A250 của Telemecanque, sản xuất tại Marốc, hộp gang nặng 1,4kg
> 
> Thanks,

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Hàng này bác CKD order lâu, nay đã có. Bác inbox em để lấy giá nếu thấy OK. Gồm 10 bộ tất cả nhé bác
> Thanks,
> Đính kèm 30102


Trục trượt đường kính bao nhiêu vậy bạn?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ủa vậy là 10 con hành trình mini của tui đặt trước có ko vậy bác chủ???


Sorry bác, bác không nói rỏ là công tắc hành trình, em tưởng bác hỏi trượt hành trình mini, bán sạch luôn rồi
Em còn ít cái khác, kích thước lớn hơn chút, bác cần thì em tìm báo sau.
Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em trả lời bác hieunguyenkham và cung cấp thêm thông tin cho bộ trượt nho nhỏ
Cả bộ dài 200mm, hành trình còn lại khoảng 130mm, dùng 2 trượt bi phi 8mm. Hàng này là của THK-Japan
Còn 8 bộ, *giá bán-->---> hết hàng* 
Thanks all,

----------


## Xuan Gio

Còn không bác.




> Hàng này bác CKD order lâu, nay đã có. Bác inbox em để lấy giá nếu thấy OK. Gồm 10 bộ tất cả nhé bác
> Thanks,
> Đính kèm 30102Đính kèm 30103

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Còn không bác.


Còn 7 bộ đấy bác
Thanks,

----------


## ali35

> Em trả lời bác hieunguyenkham và cung cấp thêm thông tin cho bộ trượt nho nhỏ
> Cả bộ dài 200mm, hành trình còn lại khoảng 130mm, dùng 2 trượt bi phi 8mm. Hàng này là của THK-Japan
> Còn 8 bộ, *giá bán 150K/ 1 bộ*
> Thanks all,
> Đính kèm 30142Đính kèm 30144Đính kèm 30143


còn ko để mình 1- 2 bộ nhé,rảnh chiều mai ghé lấy ,sẽ gọi trước khi đi ,số đt cuối 007 nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> còn ko để mình 1- 2 bộ nhé,rảnh chiều mai ghé lấy ,sẽ gọi trước khi đi ,số đt cuối 007 nhé


Ghé sớm đi nghen, còn 4 bộ, tính giữ lại 2, bán 2 thôi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã gửi hàng cho bác xuangio, thuhanoi và thuyetnq chiều qua
Thùng của bác thuhanoi nho nhỏ mà hết 6kg...hichic!

----------

thuyetnq, Xuan Gio

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán ---> Xóa hình

----------


## winstarvn

cho em đặt 1 bộ bánh xe đẩy nha bác, mai em liên hệ bác sau. số em cuối 342

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## minhhung999

Mình gạch cặp truot kui kui nhe. Như đã sms...9190

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## maxx.side

Đặt luôn 1 bộ bánh xe còn lại, mai có giao hàng dc luôn ko bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## legiao

- Bộ nút nhấn kèm hộp và dây 7 lõi, dài 1,5m: Giá: 150K. 

Mình lấy cái nầy nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em update thông tin đặt gạch để các bác rõ:
 - Bộ nút nhấn có bác nào số điện thoại ........7027. đặt bằng tin nhắn lúc 02h12 sáng
- Trượt tròn bác saudau gửi Inbox đặt  lúc 07-01-2017, 12:41:39 AM
- Bánh xe thì bác winstarvn  đặt 1 bộ và bác maxxside  mỗi người 1 bộ
  Em chờ xác minh để xem ngừoi đặt có hủy không, nếu hủy thì em sẽ bán cho các bác đặt tiếp theo
Cảm ơn các bác,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đặt luôn 1 bộ bánh xe còn lại, mai có giao hàng dc luôn ko bác


Ok bác .Tối bác gọi em phát, lúc nhớ thì bận, lúc rãnh lại quên :Wink:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận được hàng rồi, cám ơn PMN nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tranh thủ bày ze chai ra bán, mại dzô.... mại dzô
> 
> - 1 cái nhiều nguồn vào và cũng nhiều ngõ ra. kích thước 13.5 x 12 cm ( tính luôn phần lồi nhất), *nặng 5,1kg x 70K= 357K*Đính kèm 30356Đính kèm 30355
> 
> - 1 cái 3 ngõ vào chỉ 1 ngõ ra 100V, công suất không rõ, chỉ biết cuộn sơ cấp và thứ cấp dùng dây đồng xấp xỉ cái que đo Vohm. *Nặng 9,8kg x 70k= 686K*
> 
> Mấy cái biến áp nặng, mua trên 1,5 triệu em không bao ship được. Chỉ hỗ trợ đóng gói cẩn thận thôi
> Đến đây tạm nghỉ, rãnh lại chụp hình bán tiếp
> Thanks all,


2 cái ảnh trên là một cái đó à, bao nhiêu tiền đó, mà sao mua trên 1,5tr không bao ship lạ rứa  :Big Grin:  - có nghĩa là mua dưới là free ship à  :Big Grin:  - rứa thì mình chia ra để mua  :Big Grin:

----------


## plasticman

> Em trả lời bác hieunguyenkham và cung cấp thêm thông tin cho bộ trượt nho nhỏ
> Cả bộ dài 200mm, hành trình còn lại khoảng 130mm, dùng 2 trượt bi phi 8mm. Hàng này là của THK-Japan
> Còn 8 bộ, *giá bán 150K/ 1 bộ*
> Thanks all,
> Đính kèm 30142Đính kèm 30144Đính kèm 30143


bộ trượt mini còn hàng không bác ?
Cho minh lấy 2 bộ nhé ?

Mẫn_0937420021

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 2 cái ảnh trên là một cái đó à, bao nhiêu tiền đó, mà sao mua trên 1,5tr không bao ship lạ rứa  - có nghĩa là mua dưới là free ship à  - rứa thì mình chia ra để mua


Thường thì em có khuyến mãi là mua các món linh tinh, nhè nhẹ mà trên 1,5 triệu thì em free ship nếu phí ship dưới 100K, ngoại trừ giao kèo trước khi bán
Cái món biến áp này mà gửi ra bắc mà free ship thì em ....hic hic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 2 hình trên là của 1 cái đấy bác, 5,1Kg x 70K= 357K, có khuyến mãi 7K còn 350K
- còn cái 9,8k, hình nó đi đâu zậy ta? để em up lại

Dạo này gần tết cước phí tăng hay sao ấy. Chắc điều chỉnh lại khuyến mãi từ 2 triệu trở lên.
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bộ trượt mini còn hàng không bác ?
> Cho minh lấy 2 bộ nhé ?
> 
> Mẫn_0937420021


Còn xấp xỉ 2 bộ vì1 bộ thiếu mất 1 gối chặn
Thanks,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thường thì em có khuyến mãi là mua các món linh tinh, nhè nhẹ mà trên 1,5 triệu thì em free ship nếu phí ship dưới 100K, ngoại trừ giao kèo trước khi bán
> Cái món biến áp này mà gửi ra bắc mà free ship thì em ....hic hic 
>  2 hình trên là của 1 cái đấy bác, 5,1Kg x 70K= 357K, có khuyến mãi 7K còn 350K
> - còn cái 9,8k, hình nó đi đâu zậy ta? để em up lại
> 
> Dạo này gần tết cước phí tăng hay sao ấy. Chắc điều chỉnh lại khuyến mãi từ 2 triệu trở lên.
> Thanks,


Mình lấy cái này về làm nguồn thí nghiệm nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy cái này về làm nguồn thí nghiệm nhé.


Ok, xác nhận bác  xí phần
Thanks,

----------


## thuhanoi

Chờ xem có gì hấp dẫn nữa không mà không thấy nên vừa chuyển $ cho cái biến áp 5.1 kg đó. Gửi hàng bình thường theo như cũ nhé, thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Chờ xem có gì hấp dẫn nữa không mà không thấy nên vừa chuyển $ cho cái biến áp 5.1 kg đó. Gửi hàng bình thường theo như cũ nhé, thanks


Ok, mai em gửi cho bác. Mấy ngày nay, Viettel rớt cổng quốc tế, nên không vào forum được .

----------


## saudau

Bữa nào quởn gửi cặp ray tròn chổ Minhcdt dùm mình nhe bác chủ. Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bữa nào quởn gửi cặp ray tròn chổ Minhcdt dùm mình nhe bác chủ. Thanks


Ok, để mai em đem qua

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> Xóa hình

----------

vufree

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em lười vệ sinh mấy con bơm dầu quá, giảm giá để các bác về tự làm, bộ bơm dầu gồm 2 con và 1 mâm dùng vệ sinh dụng cụ  còn *1 triệu chẵn. Số lượng còn lại: 4 bộ*
Thông tin thêm về 2 con bơm dầu:
- 1 con  là: Showa YMB 6, kích thước 165 x 220 mm, có cảm biến áp suất
- con kia là của Showa nhưng motor là của Lube, nên gọi là Lube AMS - 1.5, kích thước 170 x 300 mm
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thêm mấy cây nhôm định hình bản 45 x 45 mm, dầy 2mm. Bán theo cặp, *giá: 70K/1kg*
- 1 Cặp ngắn nhất dài: 660mm,  cả cặp nặng= 2,5kg= *175K*
- 1 Cặp dài 800mm: nặng *3.0kg = 210K*
- 3 cây dài 17100 mm, cả 3 cây nặng *9.4 kg= 658K*
 Ưu tiên bán cho bác nào ghé nhà lấy và mua hết.


  Thanks all,

----------


## tranhung123456

3 cây dài 17100 mm, cả 3 cây nặng 9.4 kg= 658K
lấy 3 cây này nha để đó 3 ngày sau ghé lấy

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 3 cây dài 17100 mm, cả 3 cây nặng 9.4 kg= 658K
> lấy 3 cây này nha để đó 3 ngày sau ghé lấy


Ok, xác nhận bác đặt 3 cây dài nhất.
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Cập nhật mua- bán:
- Đã nhận đặt gạch các món sau: 
- 20 con công tắc hành trình, mỗi loại 10 con
- Bộ tăng áp: VBA 2100
- 3 cây nhôm 1m70
Thanks all,

----------


## legiao

Lấy công tắc hành trình 20 con mini.10 to cần ngắn nha bác.cho tên chủ tk để chuyển lúa đê

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lấy công tắc hành trình 20 con mini.10 to cần ngắn nha bác.cho tên chủ tk để chuyển lúa đê


Công tắc hành trình nhỏ thì số lượng còn đủ, cái lớn hơn nhận đặt gạch hết đêm qua rồi bác. Thôi, em còn 5 cái để dành, đưa cho bác luôn.
Thanks,

----------


## pvkhai

> Có 7 cái sensor SMC IS 1000, bán cả mớ 200k
> Đính kèm 27142


Điện thoại hỏi bác mấy cái này hôm qua, không thấy bác trả lời, không biết có còn không?

----------


## sieunhim

Công tắc ht cho e mỗi loại 10 con, bác ở đâu nhỉ

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Điện thoại hỏi bác mấy cái này hôm qua, không thấy bác trả lời, không biết có còn không?


Chiều nay em chuyển hàng cho bác.
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Công tắc ht cho e mỗi loại 10 con, bác ở đâu nhỉ


Công tắc Ht nhỏ thì còn, lớn hơn hết hàng. Em ở Thủ đức, gần cầu vượt sóng thần, bác qua thì Zalo hay nhắn tin em hướng dẫn sang, ngoài mặt đường nên cũng dể tìm
Thanks,

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=Minh Phi Nguyen;104890]
 Bộ trượt mini khí nén, Koganei. Hành trình khoảng 180mm, khung  nhôm 8mm, kích thước: 335 x 21mm. Xi lanh bản 17mm, có 1 cảm biến hành trình. Cái này, không cấp khí nén thì trượt khá bót, lực kéo khoảng 5kg thì mới truợt được, dùng treo linh tinh cũng vui. Nặng 1,5Kg. *Giá: 250K*
Đính kèm 32428
Cái nầy còn không bác?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

[QUOTE=thuyetnq;105281]


> Bộ trượt mini khí nén, Koganei. Hành trình khoảng 180mm, khung  nhôm 8mm, kích thước: 335 x 21mm. Xi lanh bản 17mm, có 1 cảm biến hành trình. Cái này, không cấp khí nén thì trượt khá bót, lực kéo khoảng 5kg thì mới truợt được, dùng treo linh tinh cũng vui. Nặng 1,5Kg. *Giá: 250K*
> Đính kèm 32428
> Cái nầy còn không bác?


Do em làm cấn vật nặng, tình trạng hiện tại bị móp 1 tí trên hành trình trượt, để khắc phục  cần lục giác 1mm để mở ra mài lại cạnh. Giờ em để bác 200K, hoặc em sẽ để sài không bán ạ.


Thanks,

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác ba Phi , tui nợ ông bao nhiêu cho cái role ta ? hôm giao hàng mà tui không có ở nhà , nhắn tui cái tài khoản và số tiền , tui chuyển tiền hen.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=Minh Phi Nguyen;105312]


> Do em làm cấn vật nặng, tình trạng hiện tại bị móp 1 tí trên hành trình trượt, để khắc phục  cần lục giác 1mm để mở ra mài lại cạnh. Giờ em để bác 200K.


 OK mình lấy nhé.Chuyển tiền xong mình báo.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác ba Phi , tui nợ ông bao nhiêu cho cái role ta ? hôm giao hàng mà tui không có ở nhà , nhắn tui cái tài khoản và số tiền , tui chuyển tiền hen.


Cái đó để cộng dồn đi bác Nam. Chuyển chi có 100K thôi mà
ThankU,

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Hàng nóng hổi, mới về đê...êy
  Lô hàng mới nhập, bán giá rẻ.... nhanh thu hồi vốn.
 Lô khoảng 50 bao gồm chung: bộ kính lúp kẹp bàn, đặp bàn và kính hiển vi thanh lý trong khu chế xuất, hàng Japan chuyên soi linh kiện điện tử. Trong đó có 5 bộ đèn kẹp bàn thôi
- Kính lúp đặt bàn, có ngàm kẹp đèn, sử dụng bóng vòng, đường kính 20cm, điện dùng 110V. Để sử dụng 220V nên ra mua tăng phô và bóng tại các cửa hàng điện về gắn lại khoảng 30-50K tiền, hoặc chế lại bóng gì thùy thích...miễn chiếu sáng là được
*Giá bán 300K/ bộ kính lúp đặt bàn*



- Kính lúp kẹp bàn, trước mắt chỉ bán 2 bộ: Mỗi bộ là 2 cần gập lò xo. 1 bộ Inox sáng đẹp= 450K, 1 bộ sơn tính điện = 400K
  Cr 2 loại này đều không bao gồm bóng, tăng phô 110V nên đường quang tâm còn sống-chết nhé.

-  Khoảng 20 bộ kính hiển vi Nikon, có vài loại khác nhau, để kiểm tra tình trạng, linh kiện còn đủ không và test rồi tính sau
Thanks,

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy đèn lúp nhé: 2 bộ lúp kẹp bàn + 1 bộ để bàn nhé. Thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

Anh Huề nhường lại em 1 bộ kẹp bàn nhe

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy đèn lúp nhé: 2 bộ lúp kẹp bàn + 1 bộ để bàn nhé. Thanks


Xác nhận bác đặt 3 bộ. Kính lúp kẹp bàn, tam thời ....hết.
Thanks U,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

em đagn ký 1 bộ kẹp bàn, chờ bác tiếp tục thanh lý.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

Cho minh lay 1 bo kinh lup dat ban va 1 bo kep ban nhe.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cho minh lay 1 bo kinh lup dat ban va 1 bo kep ban nhe.


Kẹp bàn hết hàng rồi nhé bác,đăjt bàn còn nhiều.
Thanks,

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cho mình đăng ký 1 bộ đặt bàn nhe

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình lấy đèn lúp nhé: 2 bộ lúp kẹp bàn + 1 bộ để bàn nhé. Thanks





> Anh H., nhường lại em 1 bộ kẹp bàn nhe


Nhường bác Gamo 1 bộ kẹp - (đợt tới có là ưu tiên mình 1 bộ nhé MPN); Mình lấy thêm 1 cái để bàn. Vậy là 1 lúp kẹp bàn + 2 lúp để bàn. Thank

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

> Kẹp bàn hết hàng rồi nhé bác,đăjt bàn còn nhiều.
> Thanks,


Vay lay 1 bo dat ban+SMC-VBA1110-02GN: Loại này nhỏ nhưng mạnh, áp tối đa 2MPa, nặng 0.9kg. Giá: 250K/ 1 con

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz4ZZwTxdII

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## dauhaoquang

Chậm chân. Nhưng vẫn chờ hồi âm.
 Bác chủ  bán cho em. 1 bộ lúp kẹp bàn + 1 bộ để bàn nhé. Thank . Nếu ok. Đã nhắn tin cho bác. 090xxxx060

----------


## Gamo

> Nhường bác Gamo 1 bộ kẹp - (đợt tới có là ưu tiên mình 1 bộ nhé MPN); Mình lấy thêm 1 cái để bàn. Vậy là 1 lúp kẹp bàn + 2 lúp để bàn. Thank


Ui giời, cảm ơn anh thuhaloi, vậy bác chủ để mình 1 kẹp bàn, 1 để bàn nhe

----------


## Totdo

em lấy một bộ đặt bàn
Chuyển tiền luôn rồi nhé bác
kính "hiểm vi" giá thế nào bác

Minh O935417382
thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hehe, cho mình đăng ký 1 bộ đặt bàn nhe


Vậy bác Gamo là 2 bộ , 1 bộ Bác Thuhanoi nhường và 1 bộ đặt bàn?

----------


## maxx.side

Đợi thông tin hiển vi rồi tính luôn...

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Số lượng đặt bàn chưa kiểm đếm hết nhưng cũng còn nhiều, các bác cứ đặt gạch, em sẽ giao theo danh thứ tự lần lượt 

Thông tin và tên thật của em tại đây nhé:  http://forum.cncprovn.com/members/20751-Minh-Phi-Nguyen
Thanks all,

----------


## Luyến

E đăng ký nhé 1 kính lúp và 1 kính hiển vi ( inbox giá )

----------


## hlphuocson

Anh co em đặt một bộ kính lúp để bàn nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

> Vậy bác Gamo là 2 bộ , 1 bộ Bác Thuhanoi nhường và 1 bộ đặt bàn?


Dạ đúng ùi ạ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> E đăng ký nhé 1 kính lúp và 1 kính hiển vi ( inbox giá )


Tình trạng kính hiển vi em chưa test nên chưa có giá. Xác nhận bác đặt trước, khi có giá em sẽ báo chung.
Thanks all,

----------

Luyến

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em vẫn nhận đặt gạch luôn kính hiển vi. Các bác cứ đặt, khi nào bán em sẽ thông báo chung, và giao theo thứ tự đặt.
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Anh co em đặt một bộ kính lúp để bàn nhé.


Ok, xác nhận!
Thanks,

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

> Em vẫn nhận đặt gạch luôn kính hiển vi. Các bác cứ đặt, khi nào bán em sẽ thông báo chung, và giao theo thứ tự đặt.
> Thanks all,


Dat them kinh hien vi chay toi chay lui nhe, goc tren, ben phai nhe.

----------


## MinhPT

Mình đăng ký
1 cái Kính hiển vi
và 1 cái Kính lúp để bàn.

Khi nào bác xác nhận hàng là mình gửi tiền bác.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em xác nhận bác đặt 1 kính lúp và nhận gạch của bác 1 kính hiển vi.
Kính hiển vi có nhiều loại, hiện giờ vẫn chưa test vì phụ kiện vẫn còn lẫn lộn, hơn 450Kg các loại mà... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nguyễn Xuân Hòa
 VCB Sóng Thần: 0461. 0005. 46254

Thanks all,

----------


## legiao

Đặc cái kính lúp để bàn nhé

----------


## hungson1986

Cho em hỏi tý kính hiển vi có nhìn được trên máy tinh không ah. Nếu có cho em xin giá vào vùng kín nhé. Thanks bác

----------


## pvkhai

> Có 7 cái sensor SMC IS 1000, bán cả mớ 200k
> Đính kèm 27142


Đã nhận của bác đủ 7 cái này. Thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Những loại này không có camera kết nối PC nhé bác.
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đã nhận của bác đủ 7 cái này. Thanks


Cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ nhé!

----------


## thuyetnq

Còn để bàn không Bác chủ ?
Nếu còn mình lấy 3 cái nhé.

----------


## puskinu

E dat 1 bo kinh lup de ban nhe bac.

----------


## hungmtcn

E đặt 1 bộ kính lúp và 1 bộ kính hiển vi bác nhé 0914403333

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có tin không vui cho các bác đặt kính Lúp để bàn là số lượng không nhiều như dự kiến ( Loại kẹp bàn để cho bác thuhanoi và Gamo vẫn còn đấy- nên 2 bác đừng lo), số thì thiếu phụ kiện, hư hỏng nên chỉ có 4 cái ( em không chừa lại cái nào để dùng ). Thế nên em sẽ kiểm tra theo thứ tự đặt mà em đã xác nhận để lập danh sách chờ chuyển tiền rồi gửi hàng ( hoặc bác nào hủy gạch thì bác tiếp theo sẽ  được)

Có vài bác đã đặt kính lúp trong đợt này mà em đã xác nhận hoặc chuyển tiền cho em, em chân thành cáo lỗi và đưa ra phương án bù đắp tinh thần cho các bác như sau: 
  - Em sẽ Free ship hoặc giảm 100K nếu mua kính hiển vi trong đợt này
  - Hoặc để 100K đó cho những mặt hàng mua sau này. 
  -  Hoặc sẽ có quà khuyến mãi tương ứng
 - Hoàn trả lại thành 350K cho người đã chuyển khoản.
  ( Em lỡ quên hay sót, vui lòng nhắc!!!)
Em đưa thông tin về kính hiển vi trước để nắm để các bác tính toán phương án:
*Hàng Ưu tiên bán trước cho các bác có xác nhận đặt hàng hoặc đã chuyển tiền.*( cái em chụp bị dính băng keo nên nhì hơi bẩn, không phải trầy xước)
 Kính chuyên soi linh kiện điện tử hoặc kiểm tra các chi tiết gia công...Không phải là loại soi vi khuẩn đâu nhé. 
- Kính Nikon- SMZ445, sử dụng len 10x21mm

 có 2 loại trụ, chon 1 trong 2 loại trụ sau:
 1.Trục trụ tròn- rời: Loại chân này có thể tháo rời, hay chế  lại trụ trục chính để có thể nâng dài nếu cần thiết. Độ cao chưa gắn đèn soi tới mặt mâm tối đa khoảng 22,5 cm, hành trình điều  chỉnh  tiêu cự khoảng 5cm

2. Trụ vuông: Khoảng cách tối đa, khi chưa gắn đèn soi khoảng 20 cm, toàn thân đúc gang, hành trình khoảng 10.5cm
  Mặc định là không có những phụ kiện sau:
- Không bao gồm kính chắn bụi vì bị tháo bỏ để gắn đèn soi
- Không có đĩa nhựa ( cái đĩa tròn giữa mâm)
- Không có đèn soi

  Cam đoan kính hiển vi được kiểm tra và tình trạng hoạt động tốt lúc giao và  nhận hoàn trả nếu lỗi
Chân thành cáo lỗi với các bác mà em đã xác nhận đặt mua và đã nhận tiền chuyển
  Danh sách em sẽ đối chiếu trên forum, điện thoại, tin nhắn,Zalo và sẽ đăng sau
 Cảm ơn tất cả các bác,

----------


## MinhPT

> Em xác nhận bác đặt 1 kính lúp và nhận gạch của bác 1 kính hiển vi.
> Kính hiển vi có nhiều loại, hiện giờ vẫn chưa test vì phụ kiện vẫn còn lẫn lộn, hơn 450Kg các loại mà...
> 
> Nguyễn Xuân Hòa
>  VCB Sóng Thần: 0461. 0005. 46254
> 
> Thanks all,


Bác kiểm tra xem thứ tự mình đăng ký có trong danh sách mua kính lúp không?

Còn Kính hiển vi thì giá này mình không mua ạ.

Cám ơn bác.

----------


## Luyến

> Tình trạng kính hiển vi em chưa test nên chưa có giá. Xác nhận bác đặt trước, khi có giá em sẽ báo chung.
> Thanks all,


Kinh hiển vi ko soi vi khuẩn thì em ko lấy nhé. Em vẫn gạch 1 kinh lúp để bàn nhé bác chủ xác nhận em chuyển tiền. Thanks

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác kiểm tra xem thứ tự mình đăng ký có trong danh sách mua kính lúp không?
> 
> Còn Kính hiển vi thì giá này mình không mua ạ.
> 
> Cám ơn bác.


Sorry bác, bác đặt rất muộn so với những bác khác. Em sẽ ưu tiên và giảm giá cho bác lần sau
Mong bác thông cảm!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Kinh hiển vi ko soi vi khuẩn thì em ko lấy nhé. Em vẫn gạch 1 kinh lúp để bàn nhé bác chủ xác nhận em chuyển tiền. Thanks


Bác Lyến hiện đang ở vị trí thứ 7 mà em có 4 cái thôi. Em tặng bác 2 đầu-không dây CN1 và CN3 của Sigma1. Mong bác thông cảm!

----------

Luyến

----------


## pvkhai

> Kính chuyên soi linh kiện điện tử hoặc kiểm tra các chi tiết gia công...Không phải là loại soi vi khuẩn đâu nhé. 
> - Kính Nikon- SMZ445, sử dụng len 10x21mm
>   1.Trục trụ tròn- rời: Loại chân này có thể tháo rời, hay chế  lại trụ trục chính để có thể nâng dài nếu cần thiết. Độ cao chưa gắn đèn soi tới mặt mâm tối đa khoảng 22,5 cm, hành trình điều  chỉnh  tiêu cự khoảng 5cm
> *Giá bán chưa giảm cho người chưa ưu đãi là: 850K cho bộ chân tròn và 950K cho bộ trụ vuông*
> 
>   Cam đoan kính hiển vi được kiểm tra và tình trạng hoạt động tốt lúc giao và  nhận hoàn trả nếu lỗi
> Chân thành cáo lỗi với các bác mà em đã xác nhận đặt mua và đã nhận tiền chuyển
>   Danh sách em sẽ đối chiếu trên forum, điện thoại, tin nhắn,Zalo và sẽ đăng sau
>  Cảm ơn tất cả các bác,


Nếu còn tôi gạch 01 cái trụ tròn.
Thanks.

----------


## hlphuocson

Cảm ơn anh Phi, Em đã mua một cái kính hiển vi về và đã hoạt động rất tốt.
Soi đến cả lỗ chân long ^^

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## MinhPT

> Sorry bác, bác đặt rất muộn so với những bác khác. Em sẽ ưu tiên và giảm giá cho bác lần sau
> Mong bác thông cảm!


Vâng, cám ơn bác.
Hẹn gặp bác ở món hàng tiếp theo.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cảm ơn anh Phi, Em đã mua một cái kính hiển vi về và đã hoạt động rất tốt.
> Soi đến cả lỗ chân long ^^


Cảm ơn Sơn, Em cần gì cứ gửi Zalo anh nhé.
Thank so much,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Vâng, cám ơn bác.
> Hẹn gặp bác ở món hàng tiếp theo.


cảm ơn bác đã thông cảm, em nhất định có quà cho bác lần sau. Nhớ nhắc em nhé, nếu lâu quá mà em quên
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Nếu còn tôi gạch 01 cái trụ tròn.
> Thanks.


Hiện giờ em vẫn còn kha khá kính hiển vi dù đã bán một số. Rút kinh nghiệm em sẽ lập danh sách rỏ ràng, chắc chắn sẻ lưu tên bác. 
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Mời bác dauhaoquang vào xem hình,  của bác ngoài bộ như hình thì kèm theo thêm 1 gá để bác dùng được 2 kiểu. Bác OK thì tiến hành giao dịch như đã thỏa thuận
Chân đế nhẹ nên muốn đặt bàn bác cần thêm kim loại mặt dưới đế hoặc nếu kẹp bàn thì bác chế kẹp  xỏ vào bộ trượt. Nói chung loại trụ tròn dể chế mà
Thân dính băng keo hơi lem nhem chút, chùi lại là đẹp.
Còn bác ngoài Hà nội đặt 4 bộ, em soạn ra chụp hình  vài mẫu khác gửi sau, để bác chọn lựa thoải mái


Thanks all,

----------


## pvkhai

Đã chuyển tiền mua kính hiển vi cho bạn.

----------


## Totdo

> em lấy một bộ đặt bàn
> Chuyển tiền luôn rồi nhé bác
> kính "hiểm vi" giá thế nào bác
> 
> Minh O935417382
> thanks


Bác xem giúp chuyển hàng cho em chưa vậy
Thank

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác xem giúp chuyển hàng cho em chưa vậy
> Thank


Bác đang có nằm 1 trong 4 người nhận theo danh sách em tạm xếp sau:
Em đăng lên luôn, nếu không có gì sai hoặc tranh chấp em sẽ gửi hàng, giờ em chưa dám gửi, vì e có sai sót


Thanks,

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

> ............................
> 
> 
> Thanks all,


Bộ như thế này nó thuộc dạng nào, giá bao nhiêu bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán---> Xóa hình

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình có len kính hiển vi.
Đổi 4 cái len lấy ....

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

@ PMN Hì, tạm thời mình chờ nhận 2 cái đèn lúp đã. Bác gói chèn kỹ lưỡng giúp tý, bác bao nilon cho 2 cái gương nhé, nó xước mất giá trị lắm. Thanks
_Kính hiển vi mình cũng đã có cả 2 loại cơ và điện tử - nhưng thấy cơ cấu hay hay nên cũng thích thích_

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình có len kính hiển vi.
> Đổi 4 cái len lấy ....


Bác Thuyết tính đổi gì? Em nhanh - gọn, Len phù hợp thì em sẵn sàng, hoặc ngược lại, em đổi cho bác, để  có kính hiển vi mà nghịch cho đỡ lãng phí
Thanks,

----------


## thuyetnq

Ok Tí về mình up lên nếu đúng thứ bác cần mình sẻ gởi.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuyetnq

Nó đây nếu ok mình gởi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Nó đây nếu ok mình gởi


Bác cho em thêm thông tin với: Đường kính ngoài, thông số, hãng sản xuất. Được thì em gửi thân cho bác test hoặc bác gửi em test
Thanks,

----------


## thuyetnq

Hình như những vật kính nầy tất cả các hãng  nikon olympus leitz...đều cùng một size.đường kính ren tầm 20mm.
vật kính có các tiêu cự  X10.X20,X40.X90...
Mình có mấy bộ,để đâu mất tiêu .giờ tìm lại.nếu bác có nhu cầu thì báo nhé.

----------


## nhatson

> Hình như những vật kính nầy tất cả các hãng  nikon olympus leitz...đều cùng một size.đường kính ren tầm 20mm.
> vật kính có các tiêu cự  X10.X20,X40.X90...
> Mình có mấy bộ,để đâu mất tiêu .giờ tìm lại.nếu bác có nhu cầu thì báo nhé.


x90 cụ có bán thì cho em cái giá
thanks

----------

jeanvaljean

----------


## thuyetnq

> x90 cụ có bán thì cho em cái giá
> thanks


Dạ tầm 100k Anh

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, bọn nó thấy thuhanoi nó tưởng vậy nên đưa ra đến thủ đô luôn, chờ dài cổ  :Big Grin: 



..................................................  ..................................................  ............
Sau bao chờ đợi - đã nhận được 2 món xinh ơi là xinh - cám ơn nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

ngoài nghệ an chung với bác nhận rồi, ráp bộ kính hiển vi trượt lên, nhìn sướng quá điện thoại, zalo suốt từ chiều giờ

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Đồng chí này buôn bán như trẻ con. Hẹn lần lữa mấy lần mình chốt lấy 5 bộ kính: 2 bộ 850k, 1 bộ tay kẹp bàn 1250k 2 bộ có tay trượt giá 1550k tổng giá là 6050K bao ship vì bảo đồ nặng rồi ko bớt giá được chỉ bao ship. Không ship COD vì kêu thủ tục lằng nhằng, thứ 6 vừa rồi ra NH đông quá ko kịp giờ gửi tiền mình có alo lại thông báo tình hình - vẫn ok với nhau.

Giờ vừa nhắn tin Zalo mình kêu tìm thêm chân đế bộ chân trượt nên phải bán 1800k, 4 bộ còn lại phải lấy thành bộ kẹp bàn - mà giờ bộ kẹp bàn này nặng hơn bộ kia (mình còn chưa biết bộ kia nặng nhẹ ntn, hình ảnh gửi thì y hệt nhau) nên lên giá từ 1200k thành 1400k. Tổng giá giờ lên thành 7400k, thêm nữa là kêu giờ đồ nặng hơn nên không bao phí ship nữa  :Big Grin:  Lại còn chốt là quyết định để chốt lại lần nữa - kẻo còn tăng giá đấy.
Hỏi đi hỏi lại là theo order cũ là 6050k thì 2 lần cũng không trả lời có bán nữa hay không. Sau cùng trình bày là vì lô kính thiếu đồ nhiều quá nên cần thêm chi phí để mua mắt kính của bác khác đang bán - hóa ra mình là bò sữa để cần thêm là vắt chăng? Thảo nào alo hỏi từ khi bác ấy post giá lên diễn đàn mà đến cuối tuần vừa rồi mới lần lữa báo xong giá - mà báo xong kêu đưa thêm option tốt cho mình - tăng tiền + thêm phí ship.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đồng chí này buôn bán như trẻ con. Hẹn lần lữa mấy lần mình chốt lấy 5 bộ kính: 2 bộ 850k, 1 bộ tay kẹp bàn 1250k 2 bộ có tay trượt giá 1550k tổng giá là 6050K bao ship vì bảo đồ nặng rồi ko bớt giá được chỉ bao ship. Không ship COD vì kêu thủ tục lằng nhằng, thứ 6 vừa rồi ra NH đông quá ko kịp giờ gửi tiền mình có alo lại thông báo tình hình - vẫn ok với nhau.
> 
> Giờ vừa nhắn tin Zalo mình kêu tìm thêm chân đế bộ chân trượt nên phải bán 1800k, 4 bộ còn lại phải lấy thành bộ kẹp bàn - mà giờ bộ kẹp bàn này nặng hơn bộ kia (mình còn chưa biết bộ kia nặng nhẹ ntn, hình ảnh gửi thì y hệt nhau) nên lên giá từ 1200k thành 1400k. Tổng giá giờ lên thành 7400k, thêm nữa là kêu giờ đồ nặng hơn nên không bao phí ship nữa  Lại còn chốt là quyết định để chốt lại lần nữa - kẻo còn tăng giá đấy.
> Hỏi đi hỏi lại là theo order cũ là 6050k thì 2 lần cũng không trả lời có bán nữa hay không. Sau cùng trình bày là vì lô kính thiếu đồ nhiều quá nên cần thêm chi phí để mua mắt kính của bác khác đang bán - hóa ra mình là bò sữa để cần thêm là vắt chăng? Thảo nào alo hỏi từ khi bác ấy post giá lên diễn đàn mà đến cuối tuần vừa rồi mới lần lữa báo xong giá - mà báo xong kêu đưa thêm option tốt cho mình - tăng tiền + thêm phí ship.


Chào bác,
  - Em đang chat Zalo với bác, tin nhắn sau cùng của bác vào lúc *22:04* thì lúc *10:04:58* PM trong diễn đàn đã thấy bác đăng comment rồi.
    - Bác bình tĩnh đọc lại tin em đăng bán, đối chiếu lại những thông tin em gửi báo giá cho bác, cái nào chưa rõ có thể hỏi lại cho rõ, chứ em cảm nhận bác không được bình tĩnh: 
Em tắt những thông tin như sau:
 -  Em đăng bán bộ kính hiển vi với 2 giá: *850K* và *950K* cho 2 bộ đặt bàn. Còn với bộ kính hiển vi có trượt là giá *1.550K*. 
     Lúc đầu, vì chưa lắp ráp hoàn thiện, và trong lô hàng này các chi tiết bị tháo lung tung ra, nên chưa lắp hoàn chỉnh nên chưa thống kê chính xác là có mấy bộ, nên em chỉ dám nhận lời bán cho vài người đã đặt sớm, vài bạn bè, và vài khách thân thuộc
   Đợt em đăng bộ trượt có hình dạng sau: *Giá 1.550K ( nặng 12,2kg*  cả nguyên bộ )

  Bộ trượt này, không có chân  đế Zin, mà dùng chân đế của bộ kính hiển vi đặt bàn ( nhẹ, không có đối trọng để giữ thăng bằng cho bộ trượt). Điểm nhận biết dể nhất là giữa chân có lỗ tròn để đặt mẫu soi.
  Bộ kính hiển vi kẹp bàn em chào giá bác: *1.250K, nặng 5,9kg*, có hình sau:

   Sau đợt hàng thanh lý này, em mới dò những mối quen và tìm được chân đế nguyên bản của nó, thêm vài bộ kẹp nữa, với bộ kẹp này em chào giá: *1.400K vì nó nặng 9,4kg*

 Và Bộ chân đế này là thép nguyên khối, nặng đến 13kg ( chỉ riêng bộ chân đế, chưa bao gồm trượt và thấu kính)

  Tổng cộng bộ này đầy đủ sẽ là: 21,5kg, em đưa giá 1.800K
Em đưa ra tùy chọn, để bác chọn. Với cấu hình khác nhau, tất nhiên giá sẽ khác nhau. Bác đã chưa tìm hiểu, bác chỉ thấy giá tăng cao mà chưa rõ vì sao?!
  Đã có vài bác, đã nhận bộ trượt  mà không có chân đế nguyên bản ( Ví dụ: bác dauhaoquang đã nhận và đặt thêm chân đế gốc...). Mong các bác xác nhận em và so sánh giúp em.
_Thưa bác Langthangtrennhangian, em không hề  nhận cọc hay hối thúc bác gửi tiền trước, em đề nghị bác có thể nhờ người quen tại Sài Gòn để kiểm tra, khi hài lòng rồi mới giao dịch tiền. Việc COD là việc em không thích, thà em giao hàng xa miễn phí con hơn bác à._

  Rút gọn thế này: Kính hiển vi đặt bàn, không có xung đột
- Kẹp bàn: *5,9 kg bán 1.250k*, loại khác = *9.3kg đề xuất 1.400K*---> Xung đột 
- Bộ trượt *12,2kg bán 1.550K*, thay bắng chân đế nguyên bản = *21,5kg = 1.800K* --> Xung đột
- Hàng nhẹ, mua nhiều bao ship - Hàng nặng, giảm 50K 1 bộ, không bao ship ---> Xung đột
  Nếu vẫn mua như tùy chọn lúc đâu thì em không tăng giá 1 xu, miễn phí ship

  Đã không hiểu nhau thì dễ sinh nghi ngờ và dễ xung đột, thế nên người quen lúc nào cũng được ưu đãi hơn, luôn là như thế!!! Chắc bác đang nghĩ đến việc hủy giao dịch với em, có gì bác báo công khai em biết nhé.
  À còn việc tăng giá là có thể xãy ra, vì lô hàng em thanh lý đang thiếu Lenz, nếu phải mua Lenz mà bán không có lãi thà không bán bác à.

Trân trọng.
Nguyễn Xuân Hòa

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Bác không nói là đưa thêm lựa chọn - bác nói là Chốt Lại Đơn Hàng, tôi cũng đã nói mấy lần là không có nhu cầu mua thêm những thứ kia - copy paste cả tin nhắn báo giá của bác ban đầu đến 3 lần bác mới trả lời.

Chốt lại là tôi lấy 3 bộ 850k, 1 bộ 1250k, 2 bộ 1550k tổng tiền 6050k - nếu ok bác xác nhận đơn hàng, có ảnh đồ thì càng tốt tôi ck trực tiếp trên ATM.

----------


## pvkhai

Đã nhận được kính hiển vi, hàng đẹp.
Thanks.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đã nhận được kính hiển vi, hàng đẹp.
> Thanks.


 Bán được hàng còn được bác động viên.
Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác không nói là đưa thêm lựa chọn - bác nói là Chốt Lại Đơn Hàng, tôi cũng đã nói mấy lần là không có nhu cầu mua thêm những thứ kia - copy paste cả tin nhắn báo giá của bác ban đầu đến 3 lần bác mới trả lời.
> 
> Chốt lại là tôi lấy 3 bộ 850k, 1 bộ 1250k, 2 bộ 1550k tổng tiền 6050k - nếu ok bác xác nhận đơn hàng, có ảnh đồ thì càng tốt tôi ck trực tiếp trên ATM.


Vì là hàng 2nd, lại vận chuyển xa chẳng may có điều gì bác không hài lòng sẽ dẫn đến những ồn ào không đáng có. Vậy em đề xuất 2 phuơng án sau:
1. Nhờ người đứng ra mua hộ, xác nhận tình trạng, nhận hàng, thanh toán và kết thúc, em sẽ giảm 50K/ 1 bộ để hỗ trợ vận chuyển.
2. Hủy giao dịch.

Thanks,

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Thấy không, đúng như trong Zalo - bác chỉ muốn bán thêm cho bằng được chứ không muốn bán theo order đã chốt với nhau. Nói là chat trong Zalo chứ toàn là bác nói về việc thêm đồ thêm tiền và vì thêm đồ nên ko bao ship nữa. 

Mua bán là việc giữa tôi và bác, tôi cũng đã nói luôn là tôi không quen ai - gửi tiền trước là tôi đã nắm đằng lưỡi rồi. Bác cố ý đưa ra điều kiện chỉ để hủy giao dịch bằng được vì muốn bán thêm được chỗ đồ đưa thêm vào, và giao dịch trực tiếp cũng cắt đc thỏa thuận free ship như đã hứa - bác không tôn trọng thỏa thuận đã đạt được của 2 bên. Bỏ qua tất cả lèo lái chỉ vì vài đồng bạc như vậy liệu có xứng đáng ko bác? Vừa nói bên trên là nếu mua theo order đã chốt thì giao hàng bình thường - nhưng mớm ngay 1 câu để tôi hủy giao dịch để trút trách nhiệm - tôi vẫn mua tiếp theo thỏa thuận đã có thì mặt dày mày dạn đưa điều kiện để hủy giao dịch bằng được.

Cám ơn bác vì đã cho tôi và nhiều người nữa thấy được với hơn 1 triệu bác có thể phủi sạch và bán rẻ những gì.

----------

inhainha

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Thấy không, đúng như trong Zalo - bác chỉ muốn bán thêm cho bằng được chứ không muốn bán theo order đã chốt với nhau. Nói là chat trong Zalo chứ toàn là bác nói về việc thêm đồ thêm tiền và vì thêm đồ nên ko bao ship nữa. 
> 
> Mua bán là việc giữa tôi và bác, tôi cũng đã nói luôn là tôi không quen ai - gửi tiền trước là tôi đã nắm đằng lưỡi rồi. Bác cố ý đưa ra điều kiện chỉ để hủy giao dịch bằng được vì muốn bán thêm được chỗ đồ đưa thêm vào, và giao dịch trực tiếp cũng cắt đc thỏa thuận free ship như đã hứa - bác không tôn trọng thỏa thuận đã đạt được của 2 bên. Bỏ qua tất cả lèo lái chỉ vì vài đồng bạc như vậy liệu có xứng đáng ko bác? Vừa nói bên trên là nếu mua theo order đã chốt thì giao hàng bình thường - nhưng mớm ngay 1 câu để tôi hủy giao dịch để trút trách nhiệm - tôi vẫn mua tiếp theo thỏa thuận đã có thì mặt dày mày dạn đưa điều kiện để hủy giao dịch bằng được.
> 
> Cám ơn bác vì đã cho tôi và nhiều người nữa thấy được với hơn 1 triệu bác có thể phủi sạch và bán rẻ những gì.


 Thưa bác,
Bác vẫn không đủ bình tỉnh để nhận ra vấn đề: 
 Tôi đã nghĩ rằng vẫn sẽ bán cho bác theo combo 6.050K kia mà, giảm 50K/ bộ = tương đương hoặc nhiều hơn bao ship rồi, chưa kể có thể tôi phải mang hàng đi xa để giao cho người trung gian đó. Vậy, khẳng định tôi không vì thêm ít tiền như bác nói.  Đơn giản là thỏa thuận bất thành, do bất đồng cách nghĩ của bác về tôi.
  Bác có nói là mua chung cùng những người bạn. Vậy bác có thể cử người khác ra để giao dịch, và tôi chỉ biết đến người đó thôi. Đây là sự nhượng bộ và là đề xuất sau cùng của tôi, quá 48h00 kể từ comment này, mà không có thông tin gì thêm, tôi sẽ chính thức hủy mọi giao dịch về lô hàng mà bác đã order.


Nguyễn Xuân Hòa.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Thấy không, đúng như trong Zalo - bác chỉ muốn bán thêm cho bằng được chứ không muốn bán theo order đã chốt với nhau. Nói là chat trong Zalo chứ toàn là bác nói về việc thêm đồ thêm tiền và vì thêm đồ nên ko bao ship nữa.


- Nói lại cho rõ đoạn này: 2 ngày nay, từ lúc bác đăng phản ảnh về tôi. Tôi và bác không liên lạc gì nhau, dưới bất kì hình thức nào ngoài comment trên diễn đàn, thế nên bác nói thế làm người khác nghĩ tôi khó-dễ, vòi vĩnh gì bác!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Chào các bác,
  Tình hình là bác Langthangtrennhangian đã chủ động gọi điện, với tinh thần lắng nghe và cầu thị. Chúng tôi đã đạt được thỏa thuận mua-bán.  Tiền đã nhận và hàng đã giao, bác Langthangtrennhangian đã chọn gói khuyến mãi 50K/ 1 bộ và hàng tổng cộng 30,5kg  đang trên đường ra Hà Nội. Sau khi nhận hàng bác ấy sẽ công khai thông báo kết quả giao dịch .

  Cảm ơn tất cả các bác ghé qua trang Ze chai của em.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Sẵn đăng Gao Zặt mấy bộ nguồn 12 Volt và 5 Volt-DC, hình dạng giống nhau
Nguồn không nhãn mác, đây là nguồn cho các đèn led trong khu chế xuất. Cam đoan không phải nguồn đểu, hoàn toàn chưa sử dụng, chỉ có vài vết xước do vận chuyển.
- Nguồn hộp nhôm, sơn đen size: Dài 16.5 cm x rộng 12,5cm x cao 7cm
- Dây cấp 3 chấu kiểu "nồi cơm điện" thông dụng
- Nguồn phải kích bằng rờ le 5volt, không thích thì tháo ra đấu trực tiếp
- Ngỏ ra 5 cổng, sử dụng đầu kim 5mm để kết nối với nguồn, không thích có về bắt domino thay thế

* Nguồn 12V= 4,2A, số lượng: 3 cái
* Nguồn 5V=10A, số lượng 6 cái
_ Hết hàng_- _Không bao gồm dây nguồn!_

_Lưu ý: Kích bằng nguồn 5Volt cho cả 2 loại ( hơn 5volt có thể gây hư rờ le), bằng ngõ vào dưới chân led, mặt trước của hộp_

Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sẵn đăng Gao Zặt mấy bộ nguồn 12 Volt và 5 Volt-DC, hình dạng giống nhau
> Nguồn không nhãn mác, đây là nguồn cho các đèn led trong khu chế xuất. Cam đoan không phải nguồn đểu, hoàn toàn chưa sử dụng, chỉ có vài vết xước do vận chuyển.
> - Nguồn hộp nhôm, sơn đen size: Dài 16.5 cm x rộng 12,5cm x cao 7cm
> - Dây cấp 3 chấu kiểu "nồi cơm điện" thông dụng
> - Nguồn phải kích bằng rờ le 5volt, không thích thì tháo ra đấu trực tiếp
> - Ngỏ ra 5 cổng, sử dụng đầu kim 5mm để kết nối với nguồn, không thích có về bắt domino thay thế
> 
> * Nguồn 12V= 4,2A, số lượng: 3 cái
> * Nguồn 5V=10A, số lượng 6 cái
> ...


Mình lấy 3 cái 12V và 2 cái 5V nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## huanpt

MÌnh lấy 1 cái 12 và 1 cái 5. Chiều nào tiện uống cafe giao cho anh cũng được.

Tks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình lấy 3 cái 12V và 2 cái 5V nhé


Xác nhận bác thuhanoi đặt 3 cái 12V và 2 cái 5V. Vậy là hết loại 12V.

Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Hết 12V rồi , nhưng em còn 1 cái để sài, em để cho bác luôn vậy. Cứ chổ quán cà phê cũ nhé bác, khi giao em sẽ alo anh trước
Vậy chỉ còn 2 cái 5V thôi nhé các bác!
Thanks all,

----------


## saudau

> Hết 12V rồi , nhưng em còn 1 cái để sài, em để cho bác luôn vậy. Cứ chổ quán cà phê cũ nhé bác, khi giao em sẽ alo anh trước
> Vậy chỉ còn 2 cái 5V thôi nhé các bác!
> Thanks all,


Mình tò mò tí. Bác thuhanoi thi ĐN còn bác Minhphi thì SG mà sao "Cứ quán cafe cũ..."  hay vậy mấy bác?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình tò mò tí. Bác thuhanoi thi ĐN còn bác Minhphi thì SG mà sao "Cứ quán cafe cũ..."  hay vậy mấy bác?


Tại em quên trích dẫn comment của bác huatpt nên làm bác saudau hiểu nhầm. Đầy đủ sẽ là: 



> MÌnh lấy 1 cái 12 và 1 cái 5. Chiều nào tiện uống cafe giao cho anh cũng được.
> 
> Tks






> Hết 12V rồi , nhưng em còn 1 cái để sài, em để cho bác luôn vậy. Cứ chổ quán cà phê cũ nhé bác, khi giao em sẽ alo anh trước
> Vậy chỉ còn 2 cái 5V thôi nhé các bác!
> Thanks all,


  Cảm ơn bác saudau!

----------


## ducduy9104

Em lấy 1 cái 5V nhé bác, để em chạy qua bác lấy nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em lấy 1 cái 5V nhé bác, để em chạy qua bác lấy nhé.


Ok bác, bác gọi hay nhắn tin zalo để em chỉ đường sang.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán 
Thanks all,

----------


## mylove299

cho em đăng ký 1 cái palang mini nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cho em đăng ký 1 cái palang mini nhé


Ok, chừa bác 1 cái.
Có thể hết nhanh Palang......

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đèn....hết hàng!!!
Thanks all,

----------


## Nam CNC

quá muộn rồi , bữa sau có hàng tui mua 1 chục cái nha , nếu có cái nào tầm 5-10 kg càng tốt.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Pa lăng mini...Hết hàng!
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em mới về lô hơn 30 hộp nguồn nhôm, toàn bộ là nguồn *220VAC/12VDC* đã qua sử dụng

KÍch thước giống đợt vừa rồi, mã bộ nguồn là Omron S8JK-N05012, 4,2A-12VDC
Sử dụng 2 rờ le 5Volt Omron G2R-1A-T để đóng cắt ngỏ ra 12V, rờ le này có thể dùng để đóng cắt nguồn 250V-10A

- Có 2 loại 2 ngõ ra và 6 ngõ ra, đều dùng 2 rờ le
G*iá bán: Hết hàng*

-_ Giá bán không gồm dây nguồn, phí ship Viettel Post khách hàng tự trả cho người giao hàng.
_
Cảm ơn các bác đã xem và ủng hộ!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có mấy cục như này, người quen nhờ bán hộ
Em dốt điện tử nên không khẳng định nược nó là cục chi, chỉ đoán mò nó là bộ nguồn phát siêu âm máy hàn gì gì đó
Em chụp sơ lược các linh kiện để các bác nào có nhu cầu nghịch và tìm hiểu.
Nó nặng 12kg vì vỏ sắt khá dầy. Có khoảng 5-6 cục mà chỉ có 1 hay 2 phụ kiện như hình. Bác nào mua em sẽ kiểm tra sơ lược xem có cháy nổ, rỉ sét gì không thôi...vì không biết test
*Giá có phụ kiện = 600K, không phụ kiện = 550K* (đã bao gồm công của em mua và ship rồi )
Thanks all,

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình đã nhận được đồ bác Minh Phi Nguyen gửi, kính hiển vi hàng đẹp hoạt động chuẩn, mọi chức năng đều ngon lành. Đang đợi thêm đồ bổ xung ra sau.

Nhân đây mình cũng xin gửi lời xin lỗi tới bác Minh Phi Nguyen, mình rất tiếc về sự việc hiểu lầm không đáng có. Giá lúc đó không phải chat Zalo mà cầm điện thoại lên nói chuyện trực tiếp với nhau chắc không có vấn đề hiểu lầm như vậy.

----------

huanpt, Minh Phi Nguyen, motu

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình đã nhận được đồ bác Minh Phi Nguyen gửi, kính hiển vi hàng đẹp hoạt động chuẩn, mọi chức năng đều ngon lành. Đang đợi thêm đồ bổ xung ra sau.
> 
> Nhân đây mình cũng xin gửi lời xin lỗi tới bác Minh Phi Nguyen, mình rất tiếc về sự việc hiểu lầm không đáng có. Giá lúc đó không phải chat Zalo mà cầm điện thoại lên nói chuyện trực tiếp với nhau chắc không có vấn đề hiểu lầm như vậy.


Cảm ơn bác Langthangtrennhangian. Hàng thiếu đã gửi hôm qua, mã Viettel post đã gửi qua Zalo và phí mình cũng đã thanh toán vì đây là sơ xuất của mình

Best regard,

----------

huanpt

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thông tin thêm về bộ nguồn trên: 
  Các bác tra mã Model thì sẽ không ra, với từ khóa  ultrasonic power supply hoặc Branson  ultrasonic power supply thì sẽ có một số kết quả
 Model 94-350 YKK chắc là hàng OEM cho thằng YKK hay sao ấy. Thỉnh thoảng em đụng 1 đống PLC chỉ ghi nhãn YKK mới tinh, đầy đủ Modul, cáp mà không dám dây vào. 
  Cái này em bán giùm , không bán được......đập bán đồng nát, bác nào chỉ cần lấy board, để em hỏi xem sao 
   Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Đồng nát gì uổng, mình lấy 1 bộ đầy đủ về ngâm cứu nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## huanpt

Đang ngâm cứu xem nó là cái gì. Đừng đập uổng. Cho anh 1 bô đầy đủ luôn.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đang ngâm cứu xem nó là cái gì......


Ngâm cứu chi mệt cụ, nó là cái hàn dây khóa kéo, mua về cột lên xe máy hàn khóa kéo dạo cho mấy em xinh tần suất xử dụng dây kéo nhiều, chắc nhanh hư lắm, kiếm bộn tiền  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đang ngâm cứu xem nó là cái gì. Đừng đập uổng. Cho anh 1 bô đầy đủ luôn.


Ok bác thuhanoi và bác huanpt. Em sẽ test nguồn và kiếm phụ kiện cho 2 bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Mấy cục nguồn siêu âm, em chưa trên tay...nên em không dám nhận tiền trước đâu nhé các bác. Em kiểm tra tình trạng sơ lược rồi báo các bác rồi mới tính ạ.
Thanks all,

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này là máy hàn siêu âm , cái cơ cấu này rung với mật độ cao chà sát 2 vật lại với nhau , nếu nó bằng nhựa thì nóng chảy ra và dính lại , tùy theo cái khuôn giữ chi tiết nào thì nó chơi chi tiết ấy , công suất to thì làm đồ to , cái bé chơi đồ bé.


nghe đồn đâu cái cơ cấu gì đó nó là titan .

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, Tuanlm

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Báo cáo bác thuhanoi và bác huanpt và 1 bác khác ở Bình Chánh đang quan tâm:
 Tình hình có thay đổi, cục 94- 350YKK cắm không lên nguồn, có dấu hiệu cháy nên... bỏ qua
-  Em mang về 2 cục khác 94-700A YKK, công suất con này cao hơn = 700W, đời có vẻ cao hơn, thêm 1 board mạch úp ngược, linh kiện nhiều hơn, bên trong sạch sẽ, không có dấu hiệu cháy nổ
-  Đầu Jack cắm khác, tạm thời hàn dây test sơ: Đã lên nguồn, quạt tản nhiệt quay, đèn báo ( hình như báo mức công suất) hoạt động
- Phụ kiện thì được 2 bộ,có Jack RF, CN1, và đầu hàn. Không có CN2 và jack nguồn
- Đầu hàn có 1 cái bị mẻ 1 góc ( có thể bị hủy bằng gió đá), không rỏ bằng kim loại gì ( có thể là titan như bác Namcnc nói), màu sắc giống inox, nhẹ hơn inox, nặng hơn nhôm
- Con này nặng hơn con em đăng trước 1kg, nên giá cũng thay đổi. Thùng nặng = 13kg,  thêm phụ kiện = 14kg. Có phụ kiện nêu trên = *650K*, không phụ kiện vẫn *550K*.
 - Còn khoảng 2-3 bộ không phụ kiện
- Mục đích chính để các bác ngâm cứu, chưa biết kết quả như thế nào,  nên tiền cà phê của em mua hộ các bác khoảng 150K/ 1 bộ, em sẽ ủng hộ diễn đàn
- Nếu tìm được thêm phụ kiện, sẽ gửi thêm
 Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đang đăng thêm thông tin bộ nguồn siêu âm, nhưng....chờ kiểm duyệt!!!

----------


## winstarvn

> Đang đăng thêm thông tin bộ nguồn siêu âm, nhưng....chờ kiểm duyệt!!!


bác để cho em 1 bộ đầy đủ phụ kiện luôn nha, mua về nghịch chơi, chừng nào có hàng alo em chạy qua lấy 0898 449 342

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em mới về lô hơn 30 hộp nguồn nhôm, toàn bộ là nguồn *220VAC/12VDC* đã qua sử dụng
> 
> KÍch thước giống đợt vừa rồi, mã bộ nguồn là Omron S8JK-N05012, 4,2A-12VDC
> Sử dụng 2 rờ le 5Volt Omron G2R-1A-T để đóng cắt ngỏ ra 12V, rờ le này có thể dùng để đóng cắt nguồn 250V-10A
> 
> - Có 2 loại 2 ngõ ra và 6 ngõ ra, đều dùng 2 rờ le
> G*iá bán: - 6 ngỏ ra 90K/1 cái, số lượng: 20 cái
>              - 2 ngỏ ra 80K/1 cái, số lượng: 10 cái*
> 
> ...


loại này lắp máy khoan bin 12v có được không

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> loại này lắp máy khoan bin 12v có được không


Không lắp khoan pin được nhé bác, dòng khoan pin cao hơn nhiều

----------


## dobinh1961

> Không lắp khoan pin được nhé bác, dòng khoan pin cao hơn nhiều


cám ơn nhé

----------


## Ga con

> nghe đồn đâu cái cơ cấu gì đó nó là titan .


Gốm áp điện (thạch anh) đó anh.

Còn bộ phận truyền siêu âm thì ngon có titan, nhưng thông thường đa số gặp là nhôm 7xxx. Hồi e còn làm ở công ty nhựa cũng hay vọc mấy con này (làm cái đầu hàn siêu âm cho mấy cái chai lọ nhựa, hàn ghép 2 chi tiết bằng nhựa, hàn nắp phủ giấy nhôm...) toàn lấy nhôm vỏ xe bọc thép ra làm.

Thanks.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

@: Ga Con Còn vỏ xe M113 không bác GC  :Big Grin: 
@Minh Nguyen Phi : Đã nhận được mấy bộ nguồn, đóng gói quá ư cẩn thận. Thanks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Chờ mãi, bài chưa đăng vì mắc kiểm duyệt. Up 12 hình, mỗi hình nén lại chưa đến 300KB
Đăng thông tin lại, Up hình chia ra coi có vấn đề gì không?!
Báo cáo bác thuhanoi và bác huanpt và 1 bác khác ở Bình Chánh đang quan tâm:
 Tình hình có thay đổi, cục 94- 350YKK cắm không lên nguồn, có dấu hiệu cháy nên... bỏ qua
-  Em mang về 2 cục khác 94-700A YKK, công suất con này cao hơn = 700W, đời có vẻ cao hơn, thêm 1 board mạch úp ngược, linh kiện nhiều hơn, bên trong sạch sẽ, không có dấu hiệu cháy nổ
-  Đầu Jack cắm khác, tạm thời hàn dây test sơ: Đã lên nguồn, quạt tản nhiệt quay, đèn báo ( hình như báo mức công suất) hoạt động

 Thanks all,
( Xem tiếp bên dưới...)

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

...tiếp tục bên trên

- Phụ kiện thì được 2 bộ,có Jack RF, CN1, và đầu hàn. Không có CN2 và jack nguồn
- Đầu hàn có 1 cái bị mẻ 1 góc ( có thể bị hủy bằng gió đá), không rỏ bằng kim loại gì ( có thể là titan như bác Namcnc nói), màu sắc giống inox, nhẹ hơn inox, nặng hơn nhôm
- Con này nặng hơn con em đăng trước 1kg, nên giá cũng thay đổi. Thùng nặng = 13kg,  thêm phụ kiện = 14kg. Có phụ kiện nêu trên = *650K*, không phụ kiện vẫn *550K*.
 - Còn khoảng 2-3 bộ không phụ kiện
- Mục đích chính để các bác ngâm cứu, chưa biết kết quả như thế nào,  nên tiền cà phê của em mua hộ các bác khoảng 150K/ 1 bộ, em sẽ ủng hộ diễn đàn
- Nếu tìm được thêm phụ kiện, sẽ gửi thêm
 Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

OK mình lấy 1 bộ đẹp - không mẻ nhé. Thank

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## phuocviet346

Cái này là hàn siêu âm trong ngành bao bì mà ta

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> OK mình lấy 1 bộ đẹp - không mẻ nhé. Thank


Vậy bác chuyển khoản cho diễn đàn hết số đó luôn đi, bán được mấy bộ...tính sau.  :Big Grin: 
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vậy bác chuyển khoản cho diễn đàn hết số đó luôn đi, bán được mấy bộ...tính sau. 
> Thanks,


Vậy nhờ Admin/quản trị cho xin STK VCB để chuyển ạ, Thanks

----------


## huanpt

Rốt cục là sao? Mình hiểu là giao tiền cho Hòa, rồi phần cà phê cà pháo thì chuyển admin?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Rốt cục là sao? Mình hiểu là giao tiền cho Hòa, rồi phần cà phê cà pháo thì chuyển admin?


Dạ chuyển ủng hộ hết phần của bác thuhanoi là 650k, em bán được thêm thì thu hồi, thiếu thì em ủng hộ thêm . Có sao đâu ạ!
Thanks bác,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Dọn dẹp nhà, lôi cục này ra bán
  - Nó là máy khoan? - không phải
  - Máy bắn vít? - không phải.
  - Mở bulong? - không phải
  - Máy hư ? - không hư.
  - Máy gì? không biết!
 sử dụng điện 110V, cắm điện thì motor quay như máy khoan, riêng phần mũi không quay, cốt trục quay và đóng nhè nhẹ, chỉ 1 chiều không đão chiều, rãnh gài mũi vát 1/2, từ lúc mua chưa biết sài, không biết sài loại mũi gì, thử lấy que sắt nhét vào thì vặn lock cứng ngắt, không thể quay hay đóng. Vậy nên chẳng biết là thể loại gì... :Wink: 
 - Dây nguồn 3,2m.
Bán lại cho ai biết sử dụng = *150K**---> Đã bán*



Thanks all,

----------


## ngocdong2001

> - Phụ kiện thì được 2 bộ,có Jack RF, CN1, và đầu hàn. Không có CN2 và jack nguồn
> - Đầu hàn có 1 cái bị mẻ 1 góc ( có thể bị hủy bằng gió đá), không rỏ bằng kim loại gì ( có thể là titan như bác Namcnc nói), màu sắc giống inox, nhẹ hơn inox, nặng hơn nhôm
> - Con này nặng hơn con em đăng trước 1kg, nên giá cũng thay đổi. Thùng nặng = 13kg,  thêm phụ kiện = 14kg. Có phụ kiện nêu trên = *650K*, không phụ kiện vẫn *550K*.
>  - Còn khoảng 2-3 bộ không phụ kiện
> - Mục đích chính để các bác ngâm cứu, chưa biết kết quả như thế nào,  nên tiền cà phê của em mua hộ các bác khoảng 150K/ 1 bộ, em sẽ ủng hộ diễn đàn
> - Nếu tìm được thêm phụ kiện, sẽ gửi thêm


Còn bộ nào đủ phụ kiện ko? mình đăng ký 1 bộ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Còn bộ nào đủ phụ kiện ko? mình đăng ký 1 bộ.


Tạm thời còn 1 bộ mà không có phụ kiện, để sơ cua linh kiện cho bác bộ đã giao hàng nên cũng không bán. khi nào có hàng sẽ thông báo sau.
Thanks you!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có  ít servo Sigma2 - 100W
 - 2 Driver: Omron R88D-WT01H, 1 cái bể vỏ, 1 cái mất vỏ hông
 - 4 Motor: R88M-W100
 - Ngoài 4 hộp số gắn chung motor là 2 hộp số rời: Shimpo VRST-S9B-100, tỉ sô1/9
 - 2 sợi cáp CN1 dài khoảng 1,3 mét và 2 cáp CN2 hơi ngắn
Đã test jog- OK cho cả 2 driver. Vỏ hơi te tua tí, có 1 cái Socket mở rộng bị bể, sợ chạm nên đã cắt bỏ chân luôn
 Bán rẻ cho bác nào có điều kiện về thay vỏ hoặc không có yêu cầu cao về thẩm mỹ. 
_Ưu tiên luôn mẽ - Ế mới xé lẻ_
*Giá bán cho tất cả: 2 Driver + 4 Motor + 2 hộp số lẻ + vài cọng cáp = 2.800K ( Hai triệu tám trăm nghìn) + bao ship đi bộ*
_Hàng bao sài, cái nào sài không được, trả lại_
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Chắc tuần tới mình có ghé Dĩ An vài ngày - hẹn uống cà phê nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## MINHAT

> Chắc tuần tới mình có ghé Dĩ An vài ngày - hẹn uống cà phê nhé


Ui bác Huề vào Nam off cnc miền đông đê

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Chắc tuần tới mình có ghé Dĩ An vài ngày - hẹn uống cà phê nhé


Bác vào lúc nào cứ ới xem nhé. Em lao động.......tự do mà  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CNC PRO

> Vậy bác chuyển khoản cho diễn đàn hết số đó luôn đi, bán được mấy bộ...tính sau. 
> Thanks,


Đã nhận được sự ủng hộ từ bạn Minh Phi Nguyễn & thuhanoi là 650K.
Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm ung hộ diễn đàn CNCProVN.com

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có mấy món tào lao sau:
- Đầu đọc mã vạch Symbol, cổng USB-5Volt. Tất nhiên là hoạt động tốt. *Giá = 250K*



- Nguồn điện 110/12V cho đèn, có kết nối với PLC hoặc PC. Không biết sài. *Giá 80K*--> Đã bán --> Xóa hình

- Mấy cái pát gá kẹp/xoay. *Giá = 100K/4 cái* --> Đã bán --> Xóa hình


- Trượt thô, em gọi nó là thanh treo màn nhà tắm. thép mạ, Phi 10, dài 85cm. *Giá = 120K*


- 3 cái kẹp, phi 15 dài 30cm, lắp motor dùng để đuổi ruồi cho mấy bà bán thịt heo, hay làm được 9 búa gõ xỉ hàn cũng được. *Giá cả 3 = 150K* --> Đã bán --> Xóa hình


Thanks all,

----------


## Xuan Gio

Cho em gạch món này nhé!




> - Mấy cái pát gá kẹp/xoay. *Giá = 100K/4 cái*
> Đính kèm 34742Đính kèm 34743
> 
> Thanks all,

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

Dành cái cục nguồn 100/12V cho mình nhé. Thks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## khangscc

Bác nào lấy mấy con servo nếu lẻ bạn chia lại mình hết nhé, đã gọi bác chủ xin xếp gạch vì nhà còn 3 cái diver cho con này

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## ali35

> Cho em gạch món này nhé!


nếu bác này bể gạch thì tới tui nhé Hòa
cái khung tranh tới đâu rồi ông,today con dzo nó hỏi mới nhớ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## baole

Em lấy cái trượt thô nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Dành cái cục nguồn 100/12V cho mình nhé. Thks


Xác nhận bác Xuan Gio, bác thuhanoi  và bác baole đặt mỗi người một món

Thanks all,

----------

thuhanoi, Xuan Gio

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> nếu bác này bể gạch thì tới tui nhé Hòa
> cái khung tranh tới đâu rồi ông,today con dzo nó hỏi mới nhớ


Ok, cái khung xong lâu rồi ông. Qua lấy mấy con công tắc hành trình đầu kim loại luôn!
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác nào lấy mấy con servo nếu lẻ bạn chia lại mình hết nhé, đã gọi bác chủ xin xếp gạch vì nhà còn 3 cái diver cho con này


Khách đặt mà chưa tới lấy. Để em hỏi lại rồi trả lời bác.
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

- Đã bán --> Xóa hình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có 1 bộ combo đúc, toàn thân sáng bóng sạch đẹp dù chưa vệ sinh
- Vítme lớn: phi 16 bước 5, hành trình hơn 350mm
- Vitme nhỏ : phi 14 bước 4, hành trình hơn 230mm
- Ray trượt bản 42mm
 Cả bộ dài 700mm, nặng 12,3kg. *Giá: 1.500K*
Thanks all,

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

(Không muốn viết gì nên....xóa)

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Hiện tại em có 3 con máy như này. nó tên là Musashi Shot Mini M22-123. Em không có thời gian và trình chưa đủ để làm cho nó chạy. hư hỏng thì xác xuất thấp vì nó vẫn còn nguyên tem, có xây xát và thiếu phụ kiện...
- Gốc nó là con máy để chạy bơm keo, bộ bơm keo thì trước đây em đã từng bán...hết sạch
 Em muốn giao lưu các bác khu vực Sài Gòn. Bác nào có điều kiện làm cho nó chạy, em mang qua cho các bác nghịch. Ok--> Em tặng luôn miễn là hỗ trợ em làm cho các con còn lại chạy với nhé.
--> Xem tiếp bên dưới. ( Viết hơi dài tí là bị bộ lọc kiểm duyệt)

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thông tin sơ lược về con máy:
Nặng khoảng 13kg, Mặt bàn 300 x 300mm, mâm 150 x 150 mm. Sử dụng dây đai, trục X và Y = 1 thanh trượt 15 THK, trục Z = 2 cây trượt 9mm
Step Shinino STP-42D201-12, 1,8/step

---> Xem tiếp bên dưới

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

--> tiếp theo bên trên:


Xem ké clip tại: facebook.com/dien.tu.truong.an/videos/1731253853813453/

Vui lòng  Inbox hay Zalo cho em theo điện thoại dướ chữ kí
Thanks all,

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, em này dễ thương quá... chạy dây đai thì hơi chuối hột thôi...

Độ lại đơn giản:
- 3 con STK bên trong là 3 con step driver. Có điều ko biết nó có cho đk trực tiếp hay ko hay là phải qua 1 con chip trên board đó. Trường hợp xấu nhất thì thay bằng 3 con TB6600 là xong
- Con này này nguồn dùng 110V cũng phiền. Liệng hết đống bo + nguồn bên trong, thay nguồn 220V, BoB LPt vào

Cắm mach 3 vào chạy thôi

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Úi giời, em này dễ thương quá... chạy dây đai thì hơi chuối hột thôi...
> 
> Độ lại đơn giản:
> - 3 con STK bên trong là 3 con step driver. Có điều ko biết nó có cho đk trực tiếp hay ko hay là phải qua 1 con chip trên board đó. Trường hợp xấu nhất thì thay bằng 3 con TB6600 là xong
> - Con này này nguồn dùng 110V cũng phiền. Liệng hết đống bộ + nguồn bên trong, thấy nguồn 220V, BoB LPt vào
> 
> Cắm mạch 3 vào chạy thôi


Vậy bác nhận chế lại không? Em mang cho bác! Nguồn thì bao la, cáp thì hình như cũng có

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác cứ mang qua đi. Để gửi tiền bác mấy bộ kính nữa. Bác tính chế lại thành máy gì? Phay mà chạy dây đai thì chắc ko hợp, nhưng bắn laser diode & in 3D chắc tốt

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Xuan Gio

cao nhân đã lên tiếng  :Big Grin: .




> Ui giời, em này dễ thương quá... chạy dây đai thì hơi chuối hột thôi...
> 
> Độ lại đơn giản:
> - 3 con STK bên trong là 3 con step driver. Có điều ko biết nó có cho đk trực tiếp hay ko hay là phải qua 1 con chip trên board đó. Trường hợp xấu nhất thì thay bằng 3 con TB6600 là xong
> - Con này này nguồn dùng 110V cũng phiền. Liệng hết đống bo + nguồn bên trong, thay nguồn 220V, BoB LPt vào
> 
> Cắm mach 3 vào chạy thôi

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hehe, bác cứ mang qua đi. Để gửi tiền bác mấy bộ kính nữa. Bác tính chế lại thành máy gì? Phay mà chạy dây đai thì chắc ko hợp, nhưng bắn laser diode & in 3D chắc tốt


Ok, để em mang sang cho bác. Bác thích độ kiểu gì cũng được, em tập tành nghịch thì phí quá, mà có biết gì đâu...hư mịa nó không chừng. :Frown:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác Gamo nghiên cứu tiếp giúp em thêm món này nữa nhe:
Thanks all,

----------


## Gamo

Hix... món này thì mình pó tay rùi. Ông nhờ Nam ròm xem sao?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## nicowando

http://www.hyvision.co.kr/english/pr...&cate1=&cate2=
Ko biết đúng nó ko ta ^^

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> http://www.hyvision.co.kr/english/pr...&cate1=&cate2=
> Ko biết đúng nó ko ta ^^


Cảm ơn bác dành thời gia tra cứu. 
Hiện em chưa tìm hiểu về con này, chỉ biết nó liên quan đến smart phone, kiểm tra, cân chỉnh, nạp software hay firmware, ROM...gì gì đấy
Bộ chân đế có thể xoay đa chiều.
Sẽ tìm hiểu thêm sau...
Thanks,

----------


## nicowando

E quan tâm cái chân đế ... ^^

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Xóa hình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Xóa hình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

- Tiếp theo là 1 mớ dây nhợ lòng thòng, liệt kê lười quá. Các bác xem hình vậy. 
Cây đen đen là nhôm dầy 10mm, 2 miêng 7cm và 2cm rời ghép vuông 
*Tất cả  nặng 5,5kg --> Đã bán --> Xóa hình*
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Cập nhật mua-bán:
 - Đã nhận gạch khung kẹp + trượt mini và 12 kẹp nhôm phi 20
 - Mớ dây nhợ lòng thòng đã bán
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán  --> Xóa hình

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

> Ui giời, em này dễ thương quá... chạy dây đai thì hơi chuối hột thôi...
> 
> Độ lại đơn giản:
> - 3 con STK bên trong là 3 con step driver. Có điều ko biết nó có cho đk trực tiếp hay ko hay là phải qua 1 con chip trên board đó. Trường hợp xấu nhất thì thay bằng 3 con TB6600 là xong
> - Con này này nguồn dùng 110V cũng phiền. Liệng hết đống bo + nguồn bên trong, thay nguồn 220V, BoB LPt vào
> 
> Cắm mach 3 vào chạy thôi


Mấy con stk này dùng tin hiệu đir vs pul nên tách ra để chạy trực tiếp được đó bác.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> Xóa hình
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới nhận được bộ kính hiển vi - đóng gỏi chuẩn đét như chuyên nghiệp bao quăng quật  :Big Grin:  lại còn được tặng một cây búa để đập bọn viettel  :Big Grin: 
(Mình ở trung tâm của 2 pót viettel nên hàng nhẹ về  pót dưới có anh chàng nhiệt tình có là đem cho mình trước ngay, còn hàng về pót trên y như là thằng đó nó ngâm, mấy lần cận tết mình hay nhờ người tự lên lấy nó ăn quen nên ngâm lâu quá  :Big Grin:  )
Cám ơn Phi Minh Nguyen nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

tui lấy cái bếp nướng nhá .

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mới nhận được bộ kính hiển vi - đóng gỏi chuẩn đét như chuyên nghiệp bao quăng quật  lại còn được tặng một cây búa để đập bọn viettel 
> (Mình ở trung tâm của 2 pót viettel nên hàng nhẹ về  pót dưới có anh chàng nhiệt tình có là đem cho mình trước ngay, còn hàng về pót trên y như là thằng đó nó ngâm, mấy lần cận tết mình hay nhờ người tự lên lấy nó ăn quen nên ngâm lâu quá  )
> Cám ơn Phi Minh Nguyen nhé


Cảm ơn bác nhiều!!!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> tui lấy cái bếp nướng nhá .


Ok đại ca, để em sắp xếp đi giao hàng 1 vòng quanh Sài Gòn.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán
Thanks all,

----------


## itanium7000

> - Thắng từ 24V-15W, đường kính 91mm, lổ cốt 15mm
> *Giá: 200K + tặng thêm 4 cục má phanh* ( bố thắng), chưa sử dụng... chẳng biết của cái gìĐính kèm 36076Đính kèm 36077


Em lấy cái thắng từ này nhé!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em lấy cái thắng từ này nhé!


Ok, xác nhận bác đặt. Bác cho phương thức giao hàng.
Dạo này ít thấy bác đi chém gió Linkhay! :Big Grin: 
Thanks,

----------


## itanium7000

> Ok, xác nhận bác đặt. Bác cho phương thức giao hàng.
> Dạo này ít thấy bác đi chém gió Linkhay!
> Thanks,


Em sẽ chuyển $ vào VCB cho bác rồi PM địa chỉ bác ship chuyển phát nhanh cho em, em thanh toán phí ship khi nhận hàng.


Bác cũng có mặt trên linkhay à? hehe  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Em sẽ chuyển $ vào VCB cho bác rồi PM địa chỉ bác ship chuyển phát nhanh cho em, em thanh toán phí ship khi nhận hàng.
> 
> Bác cũng có mặt trên linkhay à? hehe


  Mai em chuyển hàng cho bác.
 - 1/500 Linkhayer ham nude art.  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái nguồn vừa rồi còn không để mình thêm ít cái nhé, nguồn cho đèn Led 110V đó

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cái nguồn vừa rồi còn không để mình thêm ít cái nhé, nguồn cho đèn Led 110V đó


Dạ, cái đó chỉ có 1, có nữa em sẽ ới bác.
Thanks,

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

> Hiện tại em có 3 con máy như này. nó tên là Musashi Shot Mini M22-123. Em không có thời gian và trình chưa đủ để làm cho nó chạy. hư hỏng thì xác xuất thấp vì nó vẫn còn nguyên tem, có xây xát và thiếu phụ kiện...
> - Gốc nó là con máy để chạy bơm keo, bộ bơm keo thì trước đây em đã từng bán...hết sạch
>  Em muốn giao lưu các bác khu vực Sài Gòn. Bác nào có điều kiện làm cho nó chạy, em mang qua cho các bác nghịch. Ok--> Em tặng luôn miễn là hỗ trợ em làm cho các con còn lại chạy với nhé.
> --> Xem tiếp bên dưới. ( Viết hơi dài tí là bị bộ lọc kiểm duyệt)


Cách độ lại 3 con Mushashi để chạy với Mach3:


1. Nguồn 5V: cái này mình tận dụng lại nguồn 5V đang có sẵn trong con Musashi, đầu ra 5v của con Musashi l5 2 dây đỏ đen, đỏ là 5v, đen là Gnd
2. Nguồn 24V: trong con Musashi, đầu ra 24v là 2 dây cam & đen, cam là 24v, đen là Gnd
3. Bob Mach3, bác có thể dùng bộ Bob mình đã tặng là được. Cấu hình BoB thì chắc bác phải qua mình chỉ cụ thể vì bob này với bob tặng bác khác nhau tí.
4. Mình dùng 3 con driver A4988 để chạy con Musashi, thấy cũng tàm tạm. Nếu được thì nên kiếm loại khá hơn chút nhưng TB6600 chẳng hạn. Để dễ cắm & cấu hình driver thì bác có thể dùng thêm 1 con arduino CNC shield để cắm 3 con A4988 lên, rồi từ Arduino shield móc ra BoB Mach3 thì dễ hiểu hơn
Mấy con driver & Arduino CNC shield bác có thể mua tại HShop: 
http://hshop.vn/products/arduino-cnc-shield-2
http://hshop.vn/products/mach-dieu-k...oc-a4988s-2-5a
5. Cài Mach3, cắm dây LPT, cấu hình Mach3 là xong

Nguồn 24v & 5v trong con Musashi đều có áp vào là 100V. Nếu được thì bác thay bằng 2 cái nguồn 220V tương ứng là xong. 5v chỉ cần adapter là đủ, 24V thì mua 1 nguồn tổ ong chừng 5A-10A là ok.
Driver đi kèm của Musashi chạy theo kiểu unipolar, con A4988 cũng cùi mía lắm, nếu được thì tốt nhất bác thay bằng TB6600 cho nó lành

Con này thích hợp làm máy in 3D, cắt laser diode, bơm keo, bơm chì, gắp linh kiện mini chứ ko thích hợp để phay đâu nhe

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## anhxco

> Cách độ lại 3 con Mushashi để chạy với Mach3:
> 
> 
> 1. Nguồn 5V: cái này mình tận dụng lại nguồn 5V đang có sẵn trong con Musashi, đầu ra 5v của con Musashi l5 2 dây đỏ đen, đỏ là 5v, đen là Gnd
> 2. Nguồn 24V: trong con Musashi, đầu ra 24v là 2 dây cam & đen, cam là 24v, đen là Gnd
> 3. Bob Mach3, bác có thể dùng bộ Bob mình đã tặng là được. Cấu hình BoB thì chắc bác phải qua mình chỉ cụ thể vì bob này với bob tặng bác khác nhau tí.
> 4. Mình dùng 3 con driver A4988 để chạy con Musashi, thấy cũng tàm tạm. Nếu được thì nên kiếm loại khá hơn chút nhưng TB6600 chẳng hạn. Để dễ cắm & cấu hình driver thì bác có thể dùng thêm 1 con arduino CNC shield để cắm 3 con A4988 lên, rồi từ Arduino shield móc ra BoB Mach3 thì dễ hiểu hơn
> Mấy con driver & Arduino CNC shield bác có thể mua tại HShop: 
> http://hshop.vn/products/arduino-cnc-shield-2
> ...


hoan nhanh cụ Gà... mà e thấy cụ độ dở ẹc .  :Big Grin: .
- có cái board motor driver thì k dùng.
- Nguồn cơ bản coi qua thử coi có chuyển qua 220v đc k ( thường là đc).
con này độ theo e chỉ cần cái bob march 3 là đủ, hay hơn thì chơi cái board planet cho nó đơn giản, còn k thì chơi arduino luôn  :Big Grin: 
cụ Gà gửi mấy cái phần thừa cho e hỉ,  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, cái driver đó chạy unipolar nên mới bỏ ấy chứ, cái công mò chân cũng quá cha, ông thích thì tui tặng cho ông tha hồ mà mò. Tính gắn TB6600 nhưng trước mắt gắn tạm A4988 thui.

Nguồn đó ko chuyển qua 220V được đâu, cái component rating của bọn nó đều khoảng 125v. Gắn 220v nó có khói & lửa cho ông Minh Phi xem, ổng tởn tới già luôn. Mà nguồn thì cha Minh Phi nhiều lắm

Đang tính mua con BoB 3D Printer về gắn vào đây. Vậy để hồi gửi ông con 3 con driver STK unipolar + board, ông cho tui bob planet nhe?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cách độ lại 3 con Mushashi để chạy với Mach3:
> 
> 
> 1. Nguồn 5V: cái này mình tận dụng lại nguồn 5V đang có sẵn trong con Musashi, đầu ra 5v của con Musashi l5 2 dây đỏ đen, đỏ là 5v, đen là Gnd
> 2. Nguồn 24V: trong con Musashi, đầu ra 24v là 2 dây cam & đen, cam là 24v, đen là Gnd
> 3. Bob Mach3, bác có thể dùng bộ Bob mình đã tặng là được. Cấu hình BoB thì chắc bác phải qua mình chỉ cụ thể vì bob này với bob tặng bác khác nhau tí.
> 4. Mình dùng 3 con driver A4988 để chạy con Musashi, thấy cũng tàm tạm. Nếu được thì nên kiếm loại khá hơn chút nhưng TB6600 chẳng hạn. Để dễ cắm & cấu hình driver thì bác có thể dùng thêm 1 con arduino CNC shield để cắm 3 con A4988 lên, rồi từ Arduino shield móc ra BoB Mach3 thì dễ hiểu hơn
> Mấy con driver & Arduino CNC shield bác có thể mua tại HShop: 
> http://hshop.vn/products/arduino-cnc-shield-2
> ...


Cảm ơn bác Gamo tận tình hướng dẫn, hỗ trợ. Kế hoạch của con Musashi là để tập tành, dần dần là cái thùng Inox này. Để em gom đồ từ từ và chắc sẽ nhờ bác tư vấn thêm.
Thanks !

----------

Gamo

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán
Thanks all,

----------


## nicowando

Cái thùng inox dể xương quớ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Hiện đã nhận gạch 2 món: Hộp nút nhấn và đèn báo trạng thái 24VDC
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> thanks all,

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 3 bộ :Vítme + Gối + Gá servo + Khớp nối 8-8 = 400K

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lấy 3 bộ :Vítme + Gối + Gá servo + Khớp nối 8-8 = 400K


Ok, xác nhận bán cho bác. Khi nào bác nhận được, bác báo em biết để đem sang giao.

- Như vậy  còn lại 3 motor và driver, tổng cả 3 bộ = 600K. Motor bao sống, driver dòng B ghét không thèm test nguồn.
Thanks all,

----------


## voccnc

Mua một motor + driver bao nhiêu bác

----------


## Gamo

Nếu ko có bác nào lấy nguyên bộ thì bác Minh Phi cho mình đặt 3 con servo nhe

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## voccnc

> Nếu ko có bác nào lấy nguyên bộ thì bác Minh Phi cho mình đặt 3 con servo nhe


Bác có driver chạy pulse cho nó k

----------


## Gamo

Dạ ko ạ  :Wink:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Nếu ko có bác nào lấy nguyên bộ thì bác Minh Phi cho mình đặt 3 con servo nhe


Hiện có người hẹn 2 ngày nữa lấy. Chưa biết có lấy hết hay chỉ driver. Còn thì em để bác.
 Có bộ Yaskawa 50W, con motor SGMAS-A5A2A41 và driver SGDS-A5A12A bác xem có chạy được không? để bác ngâm cứu- trao đổi
- còn 1 AC servo khác motor Vexta KBLM460GD-A cho bác mổ xẻ yêu khoa học

Thanks,

----------


## voccnc

Bác chủ có mà giấu, kiếm hoài không ra. Cho em cái giá đi bác. Diy con vô lăng tìm motor cực quá

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác chủ có mà giấu, kiếm hoài không ra. Cho em cái giá đi bác. Diy con vô lăng tìm motor cực quá


Em chưa tìm hiểu nó có phải là 1 bộ không? cụt dây, chưa test gì hết nên đâu dám rao bán đâu bác.

----------


## Gamo

> Hiện có người hẹn 2 ngày nữa lấy. Chưa biết có lấy hết hay chỉ driver. Còn thì em để bác.
>  Có bộ Yaskawa 50W, con motor SGMAS-A5A2A41 và driver SGDS-A5A12A bác xem có chạy được không? để bác ngâm cứu- trao đổi
> - còn 1 AC servo khác motor Vexta KBLM460GD-A cho bác mổ xẻ yêu khoa học
> 
> Thanks,


Hehe thanks bác nhe! Giá cả bộ Yaskawa thế nào hả bác?

----------


## voccnc

Em google thì nó đi chung. Bác test coi. Mà con này kéo nổi cái vô lăng không nhỉ,

----------


## Gamo

Bác làm con vô lăng gì mà phải tìm servo thế?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hehe thanks bác nhe! Giá cả bộ Yaskawa thế nào hả bác?


Bác nghịch đi, được rồi thì... ghi sổ!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Haha, thanks bác!

----------


## voccnc

Vô lăng cho game bác ơi, đọc dữ liệu từ encoder rồi đưa vô máy, chơi game thì nó phản hồi lại cho motor rung lắc

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Vô lăng cho game bác ơi, đọc dữ liệu từ encoder rồi đưa vô máy, chơi game thì nó phản hồi lại cho motor rung lắc


Bác sài đưọc Omron sigma2 100w? bác không lấy hộp số, không cần đẹp = 900K ( xem trang trước)

----------


## dangkhoi

bộ vitme ray giá 300 còn không bác LH 0914068960

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bộ vitme ray giá 300 còn không bác LH 0914068960


Bộ đó còn đấy bác. Nhưng Vitme 2 rãnh ngược chiều nhau nhé, nó là cơ cấu kẹp, muốn làm trục X thì cắt ngắn-tiện lại đầu vitme
Thanks,

----------


## voccnc

> Bác sài đưọc Omron sigma2 100w? bác không lấy hộp số, không cần đẹp = 900K ( xem trang trước)


Để em ngâm cứu manual nó đã bác, được em gom lúa luân

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán ---> Thanks all,

----------

v0danh

----------


## winstarvn

> - Còn thứ này là hàng ăn chơi, đem đi công trình, xẩy tay là...mất. Nói trước là đây là hàng bán hộ, hàng xách tay Thailand của người quen, nên số lượng có hạn ( 5-8 cây), nhận chuyển khoản-không nhận gạch. 
>   Khúc xuơng chó đa năng - Craftsman Dog Bone Wrench 8 in 1: đầu 10-12-13-14-15-17-19. Thân mạ crom sáng bóng. Đây là loại có gắn thêm nam châm. Tên thường gọi là Cờ lê 8 đầu. Hàng đóng hộp 12 cái, nên lẻ tẻ đâu ra hộp rời nhé các bác!
> *Giá: 350K/ cây
> *Đính kèm 37502Đính kèm 37501Đính kèm 37500Đính kèm 37503.
>  Thanks kiu all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


biết là bác không đặt gạch nhưng bác chừa em 1 cây này nha, mai mang tiền qua tận nhà bác luôn tại em cũng ở thủ đức. đã từng mua của bác bộ bánh xe á. 

không thì bác nhắn em số tk qua 0898 449 342 nha

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> biết là bác không đặt gạch nhưng bác chừa em 1 cây này nha, mai mang tiền qua tận nhà bác luôn tại em cũng ở thủ đức. đã từng mua của bác bộ bánh xe á. 
> 
> không thì bác nhắn em số tk qua 0898 449 342 nha


Số tài khoản em dưới chữ kí. mà bác cứ qua đi, cầm nắm...thích rồi hãy mua. Uy tín thì em để gạch cho bác cả tháng cũng không vấn đề gì.

Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## winstarvn

> Số tài khoản em dưới chữ kí. mà bác cứ qua đi, cầm nắm...thích rồi hãy mua. Uy tín thì em để gạch cho bác cả tháng cũng không vấn đề gì.
> 
> Cảm ơn bác!


mới check tk không đủ để chuyển hehe, thôi để sáng mai em qua bác đưa tiền tươi luôn nha, thik cây này vì quá tiện để bỏ cốp xe khi đi xa hehe

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## phuocviet346

> Em đăng tiếp vài món:
> -  3 cây xi lanh CKD SSD-WL-40-15 -và khớp lúc lắc SMC JB40-8-125 và thêm khớp lủng lẳng. Hàng ít có, giá trị ở cái đầu lúc lắc-lủng lẳng hơn là cây xi lanh. Coi dài vậy chứ hành trình khoảng 20mm, vì 1/2 thân sau là để trợ lực thêm.Nặng 1,8kg/ 1 cây
> *Giá: 200K/ 1 cây. Mua hết 3 cây bao ship..tèn tèn Viettel*.
> Đính kèm 37468Đính kèm 37469Đính kèm 37470
> 
> - 5 bộ lọc khí đơn SMC AWM20-01BG. Đây là hàng SMC Japan sản xuất tại china (đừng so hàng china bán tè le ngoài thị trường nhé). 
> *Giá: 80K/1 cái*
> Đính kèm 37474Đính kèm 37475Đính kèm 37476
> 
> ...


Thấy nó cũng hay, bỏ cốp xe 1 cái. 
Đã chuyển khoản cho bác rồi nha.
Đi đâu  đoạn Thành Thái, Quận 10 thì quẳng giúp em.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Thấy nó cũng hay, bỏ cốp xe 1 cái. 
> Đã chuyển khoản cho bác rồi nha.
> Đi đâu  đoạn Thành Thái, Quận 10 thì quẳng giúp em.


Đã nhận CK của bác, ít ngày nữa đi Chợ Lớn giao qua cho bác. Bác nhắn số điện thoại giúp em
Thank U!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã nhận chuyển khoản và đặt mai chuyển khoản cho 6 khúc xương chó - cờ lê 8 đầu. *Tạm thời không em nhận thêm nữa*, sợ không đủ hàng giao, mai em hỏi chính xác số lượng và nhận hàng về, có dư em sẽ bán tiếp. Bác nào cần thì cứ xếp gạch nhé.
Cảm ơn tất cả các bác!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có 1 số bác hỏi thêm cờ lê 8 đầu, em giờ có mấy cái nhưng đã nhận lời hết. Vì đây là hàng xách tay, chào hàng nên giá này là giá để anh em kỹ thuật dùng thử nên không có lợi nhuận.  Thế nên, nếu các bác muốn mua số lượng để kinh doanh thì giá nó lại cao hơn vì phải ship về. 

Thanks all,

----------

vpopviet

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

5 bộ lọc nhỏ  đã bán ---> Xóa hình.
Thanks all,

----------


## mactech

Em xếp hàng đăng kí tiếp 02 khúc xương chó ợ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## hoahong102

gạch búa thor với xương người sói(đủ 2 món mới lấy)

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> gạch búa thor với xương người sói(đủ 2 món mới lấy)


Búa Thor gãy rồi bác, vì chất lượng sao bằng búa của em. 
 Xuơng sói giờ em...bó tay. 
Thôi em tặng kèm bác 1 cây búa nhỏ. 1 cây vác vai, 1 cây giắt lưng quần. Bảo đảm, ra đường không ai dám... nhìn đểu ( còn nhìn kiểu gì khác thì chưa biết... :Big Grin: )



Thanks,

----------


## hoahong102

không có búa thor thì lấy búa bác vậy, không có xương người sói thì lấy tạm xương chó 8 cùi vậy
có ới mình tiếng nhá

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> không có búa thor thì lấy búa bác vậy, không có xương người sói thì lấy tạm xương chó 8 cùi vậy
> có ới mình tiếng nhá


Bác thích cây búa nhổ đinh cán cao su thì em để lại cho bác, vẫn tặng kèm 1 cây. Xuơng chó 8 đầu...hết sạch rồi bác, khả năng có nữa là rất thấp, vì mua nhiều mới đặt và gửi từ Thailand về, giá không dưới 400K.

----------


## Hung rau

có ship qua Tân Phú ko bạn?
để mình 1 cây nhé!
0934065560

----------


## Hung rau

có ship qua Tân Phú ko bạn?
để mình 1 cây cờ lê nhé!
0934065560

----------


## TNK

> báo cáo bác thuhanoi và bác huanpt và 1 bác khác ở bình chánh đang quan tâm:
>  Tình hình có thay đổi, cục 94- 350ykk cắm không lên nguồn, có dấu hiệu cháy nên... Bỏ qua
> -  em mang về 2 cục khác 94-700a ykk, công suất con này cao hơn = 700w, đời có vẻ cao hơn, thêm 1 board mạch úp ngược, linh kiện nhiều hơn, bên trong sạch sẽ, không có dấu hiệu cháy nổ
> -  đầu jack cắm khác, tạm thời hàn dây test sơ: đã lên nguồn, quạt tản nhiệt quay, đèn báo ( hình như báo mức công suất) hoạt động
> - phụ kiện thì được 2 bộ,có jack rf, cn1, và đầu hàn. Không có cn2 và jack nguồn
> - đầu hàn có 1 cái bị mẻ 1 góc ( có thể bị hủy bằng gió đá), không rỏ bằng kim loại gì ( có thể là titan như bác namcnc nói), màu sắc giống inox, nhẹ hơn inox, nặng hơn nhôm
> - con này nặng hơn con em đăng trước 1kg, nên giá cũng thay đổi. Thùng nặng = 13kg,  thêm phụ kiện = 14kg. Có phụ kiện nêu trên = *650k*, không phụ kiện vẫn *550k*.
>  - còn khoảng 2-3 bộ không phụ kiện
> - mục đích chính để các bác ngâm cứu, chưa biết kết quả như thế nào,  nên tiền cà phê của em mua hộ các bác khoảng 150k/ 1 bộ, em sẽ ủng hộ diễn đàn
> ...


bộ này còn không bạn?

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> có ship qua Tân Phú ko bạn?
> để mình 1 cây cờ lê nhé!
> 0934065560


 Rất tiếc! Hiện giờ không còn nữa bác à. Cảm ơn bác quan tâm!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bộ này còn không bạn?


Cảm ơn bác quan tâm! Bộ đó giờ không còn nữa.

----------


## aiemphuong

bác kiểm tra món này còn ko, nếu còn thì số lượng bao nhiêu.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bác kiểm tra món này còn ko, nếu còn thì số lượng bao nhiêu.


Nó còn được 8 cái. Bác quyết định mua thì báo em số lượng. 
Thanks,

----------


## aiemphuong

120k/8 cái múc lun cho rộng 1 khoảng trời.
sẵn bác cho e hỏi là cái cb 2 vitme 16 + 14 1500k, cái này còn ko và cây vitme nhỏ hình như là vitme thường phải ko, tks ạ

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 120k/8 cái múc lun cho rộng 1 khoảng trời.
> sẵn bác cho e hỏi là cái cb 2 vitme 16 + 14 1500k, cái này còn ko và cây vitme nhỏ hình như là vitme thường phải ko, tks ạ


2 cây vitme đó là vitme bi, 1 cây là NSK, cây kia không thấy ghi  nhưng tin là không phải china
Em không có  khái niệm vitme thường: hoặc là vitme bi hoặc là ti ren ( bulon)
Để nguyên combo không biết chế được gì, em tháo  rời hết rồi.
" 120k/8 cái múc lun cho rộng 1 khoảng trời" : Em bán trên giá đông nát 1 tí, ề em tự giảm giá hoặc đập-bán ve chai. Thân quen ắt có khuyến mãi!
Thanks,

----------


## aiemphuong

dạ cám ơn bác... combo đó 1500k hơi cao tầm với, tại e ko phải dân chuyên nên ko bic gọi vitme đó là gì


còn 8 cái kẹp bé bé xinh xinh đó bác để nhiu e bic đường ạ.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> còn 8 cái kẹp bé bé xinh xinh đó bác để nhiu e bic đường ạ.


Trong khi bác phân vân, người khác đã liên hệ lấy hết rồi. Cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Xóa hình
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Combo nhôm chế Z 
- Ray trượt THK SR25W dài tổng 330mm, hơi xấu xí
- 2 tấm nhôm  có phay rãnh : 1 tấm  300 x 300 x 50mm, nặng 27.4kg
       + 1 tấm 650 x 270 x 20mm, nặng 9.5 kg
*Giá cả combo: 1.600K. Có xé lẻ ra bán: Ray trượt = 600K, 2 tấm nhôm + xi lanh = 1.000K (khoảng 23kg, chưa đến 50K/kg)*
 --> Đã bán--> Xóa hình
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Xóa hình.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán rồi!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán ---> Xóa hình
Thanks all,

----------


## Diyodira

mình đặt con biến tần 2A 110/220 nha bác
tks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> mình đặt con biến tần 2A 110/220 nha bác
> tks


Cảm ơn bác, khi nào tiện đường, em giao qua cho nhé!

----------


## Gamo

Hix, ông Đi Dzo Đi Ra lẹ tay quá  :Wink:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## NguyenNgocCTM

Bác cho em đặt cái đồng hồ Koyo nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn bác, khi nào tiện đường, em giao qua cho nhé!


Tks, khi nào tiện thì bác hẳn lên, mời bác cafe chém gió típ nha  :Smile:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## dobinh1961

> ...Tiếp tục 
> - Con biến tần 1 pha Osaka Seiki: Input: 110/220v, Output: 110/220V- 2A, Tần số: 50-200 Hz --> Đã test
>  size: 7 x 14 x 20 cm, nặng 1.7 kg
> *Giá: 200K*
> Đính kèm 39190Đính kèm 39191Đính kèm 39192
> 
> - Đồng hồ đa năng Koyo TC-41: Đo vận tốc, đếm vòng quay...
>  Có manual chi tiết: http://www.koyoele.co.jp/english/pro...ter/pdf/TC.pdf
> *Giá: 250K*, không bao gồm sensor
> ...


Biến tần sao rẻ vậy

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Biến tần sao rẻ vậy


Vì mấy ổng chơi loại tần số cao để chạy Spindle không hà!
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

- Đã bán hết --> Xóa hình
Thanks all,

----------


## thuhanoi

Sorry-nhầm

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Tạm thời đã nhận gạch cho 3 con Relay, 2 con Encoder và sensor laser cho đến tối nay --> Đã bán.

Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán,
Thanks all,

----------


## dangkhoi

để e 1 bộ đươc không chút e zalo

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## phuocviet346

> Đã nhận CK của bác, ít ngày nữa đi Chợ Lớn giao qua cho bác. Bác nhắn số điện thoại giúp em
> Thank U!


Nay 1 tháng mà em chưa thấy cái món hàng nhỏ của em ?

----------


## legiao

Lấy 1 hộp nút nhấn 150k nhé cụ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Nay 1 tháng mà em chưa thấy cái món hàng nhỏ của em ?


Tuần rồi có đi Chợ Lớn, mà quên mang hàng giao qua cho anh. Sorry anh anh nhé. Chiều nay em qua.

----------


## dobinh1961

cho hỏi thợ bậc 7 chút nhà có nhiều moto 1 pha  100v và 220v công xuất 550w muốn mua biến tần như nào cho hợp

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cho hỏi thợ bậc 7 chút nhà có nhiều moto 1 pha  100v và 220v công xuất 550w muốn mua biến tần như nào cho hợp


Biến tần 1 pha hiếm, lâu lâu nhặt được 1 con của mấy thằng Nhật thải ra. 
Thường thì biến tần  ngõ vào 1 pha hoặc 3 pha - ra 3 pha, mà động cơ của bác là 1 pha (tức 1 dây pha + dây trung hòa) thì không chạy được.
 Nge nói có cách đấu tụ để là lệch 1 pha của biến tần, để chạy. Nhưng không khả thi cho lắm.
Còn bác muốn điều khiển động cơ 1 pha của bác, thì kiếm con controller speed. Thử tìm hiểu con DKM FX1000A, con này tối đa 1000W ( Em có 1 con, cho thằng bạn mượn lâu rồi-chưa thấy trả 
 Còn không bác lập Topic,  :Confused:  để anh em vào cùng chém!!!



Thanks,

----------


## ducduy9104

> cho hỏi thợ bậc 7 chút nhà có nhiều moto 1 pha  100v và 220v công xuất 550w muốn mua biến tần như nào cho hợp


1 pha có tacho ko bác? Em có driver cho motor ac  mà ko có motor để thử  :Big Grin: 

1 pha thì nhặt mấy con điều khiển tốc độ của oriented motor mà chơi, hoặc mấy cái cục như phát xung của vexta màu xanh lá ấy. Mấy cái driver cho loại này thì đa số triac mà quất thôi.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Diyodira

mới nhận hàng của bác, chiều nay bác lên bất ngờ quá nên không gặp để cafe và chém gió, khi khác nhé, tks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Tuanlm

> cho hỏi thợ bậc 7 chút nhà có nhiều moto 1 pha  100v và 220v công xuất 550w muốn mua biến tần như nào cho hợp


Bác tháo tụ ra, ghép motor với biến tần 3 phase cs 400w. Mặc dù là motor 1 pha nhưng biến tần 3 phase nó kéo vù vù. Chỉ hơi nóng chút thôi. Công suất đủ dùng.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> mới nhận hàng của bác, chiều nay bác lên bất ngờ quá nên không gặp để cafe và chém gió, khi khác nhé, tks


Bác nhiệt tình quá. Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán
Thanks all,

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Thêm món này, nhưng không bán, tặng bác nào cần lấy linh kiện - chứ đừng rã lấy vàng.Đính kèm 39719
> Thanks all,


cho em đăng kí món này bác nhé.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cho em đăng kí món này bác nhé.


OK . Bác nhắn địa chỉ qua cho em nhé.
Thanks,

----------


## Ninh Tran

> OK . Bác nhắn địa chỉ qua cho em nhé.
> Thanks,


ok bác. để em lựa thêm mấy thứ. tiện công bác ship. hehe
ah. khúc xuơng cờ hó còn không bác.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> ok bác. để em lựa thêm mấy thứ. tiện công bác ship. hehe
> ah. khúc xuơng cờ hó còn không bác.


Sorry bác, chỉ  còn 1 cây để dùng.
Thanks,

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Sorry bác, chỉ  còn 1 cây để dùng.
> Thanks,


oh. tiếc quá. có còn về thêm được nữa không bác. 
địa chỉ em đây. thankiu bác nha. 

Trần Văn Ninh
Ngõ 8 Cao Thắng. TP Hạ Long. Tỉnh Quảng Ninh
0915.558.001

bác chip chậm viettel giúp em nhé.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có vài món thủy lực, mới tháo tủ hôm qua
- Valve 5/2  size chà bá, có kèm đế và ít phụ kiện. Van từ điện 220V , hoạt động bình thường, có jack.  Cân nặng cả cặp là 29 kg.
*Giá nguyên cặp:1 triệu chẵn
**


- 3 Con valve tay = 250K*  --> Đã bán --> Xóa hình


Thanks all,

----------


## ali35

- 3 Con valve tay = 250K[/B]

Đính kèm 40128Đính kèm 40130Đính kèm 40129

Thanks all,[/QUOTE]

tui lấy 3 con van tay nhé,đê đó qua đầu tuần ghé lấy

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Ok, qua thì tui khỏi đóng gói thì trích tiền đổ nhiên liệu cho ông, nhưng không phải cho con 4 bánh 2 chổ ngồi nhé 

Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

*Đã bán
*
Thank all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã xóa do nhầm lẫn!

----------


## Hung rau

Cái này còn ko bạn? Thay thế ETO đc ko? He he.
0903065560 Hưng

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cái này còn ko bạn? Thay thế ETO đc ko? He he.
> 0903065560 Hưng


 Sorry bác, cái đó không còn, lâu rồi mà quên xóa hình.
Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán---> Xóa Hình

----------


## ali35

hè hè lấy 1 bộ có bao ship ra cửa ko,chiều đi ngang qua ghé xem thử nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Thanh lý hộ vài trăm bộ ray ngăn kéo, chưa sử dụng
>   Lưu ý: Tên gọi  số tầng là tầng trượt thực, còn tên thị trường là cộng thêm 1: Ví dụ em gọi 2 tầng, thì là 3 tầng thị trường
> Đây là là hàng Đài Loan, chất lượng tốt hơn hàng chợ nhiều. Bi 2 hàng, mỗi hàng 14 viên
> Giá bán tính theo 1 bộ = 2 cây
> Khuyến mãi: 
> - Mua 5 bộ, giảm 5K/ 1 bộ 
> - Mua 10 bộ tặng 1 bộ
> - Mua 20 bộ tặng 3 bộ
> - Mua nhiều hơn...Call vì cần kiểm kê và điều thêm hàng.
> ...


Ray này gập người làm nội thất là ngon

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> hè hè lấy 1 bộ có bao ship ra cửa ko,chiều đi ngang qua ghé xem thử nhé


Ông qua, thế nào cũng dụ được ông mua thêm   :Wink:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán
Thanks,

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Lâu lâu soạn đồ ra bán: 
> 
> - Máy hút chân không ULVAC Kiko - DAP-80S :
> Còn rất mới và đẹp, vì  được bảo vệ trong hộp nên rất an toàn. Đây là loại 2  đầu, Píttông khô
>  - Sử dụng điện 1 pha 110V, lắp sẵn tụ
> - Công suất 80 lít/ phút = 4.8m3/ giờ
> - Áp xuất chân không = 5.33 KPa ( Kilo Pascal) = 53.3 mbar ( Mili Bar) = 55 gr/ cm2 ( gram/ centimét vuông) = 400 mmHg  (milimét Thủy ngân)
> - Tổng cân nặng là 18,5 Kg
> - Kích thước thùng là: Dài 42cm x Rộng 30 cm x Cao 28cm, chân gắn 4 cao su chống rung
> ...


Mình gạch em này nhé bác chủ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình gạch em này nhé bác chủ


Ok, bác alô cho em để giao dịch nhé. Cảm ơn!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán ---> Xóa hình

Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em đăng bán mấy món, Up mười mấy tấm hình mà bị..chờ kiểm duyệt, thậm chí giảm bớt mà vẫn bị. Nhờ Mod nào đi ngang kiểm tra lại giúp! Lâu lâu bị mà không rõ nguyên nhân.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## hoahong102

gạch mấy cái laze xem về có làmđược việc gì ko

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> gạch mấy cái laze xem về có làmđược việc gì ko


Ok bác, Cho em thông tin Ship nhé. Thank U!

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> 4 bộ nút nhấn, tiền thân dùng điều khiển bơm dầu máy tiện.
> *Giá vẫn vậy: 150K/ 1 bộ*
> Đính kèm 39474Đính kèm 39475Đính kèm 39476Đính kèm 39477
> 
> Thanks all,


còn thì mình gạch bộ nút nhấn nhé.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> còn thì mình gạch bộ nút nhấn nhé.


Chết cha, bán hết rồi mà chưa xóa hình. Còn 1 cái để sài ...thôi qua lấy luôn đi bác. Thanks!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

-Trượt khí nén Koganei ORV40x200, nặng 4.6kg, có 2 kẹp giới hạn hành trình và 1 đầu có chống sốc, tổng dài 440mm
* Giá= 470K*
Thanks all,

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy cụm trượt tròn nha, khi nào tiện mang qua giúp nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lấy cụm trượt tròn nha, khi nào tiện mang qua giúp nhé


Bác lấy 1 bộ à. Em có 2 bộ. Nếu lấy 1 thì vẫn còn 1....bán tiếp.
Thanks,

----------


## maxx.side

lấy 02 bộ luôn thì giá là 350K chứ phải ko nhỉ, mà đường nào cũng lấy 2 bộ

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> lấy 02 bộ luôn thì giá là 350K chứ phải ko nhỉ, mà đường nào cũng lấy 2 bộ


Mỗi 1 bộ = 350K sẽ gồm: 4 thanh ty, 4 trượt, gối chặn đầu đít và tấm nhôm giữa. Nặng 5,1kg
Vì em có 2 bộ giống nhau. 2 bộ là 10,2kg  = 700K, khuyến mãi cái vỏ chai và free ship  :Embarrassment:  ( thôi để kiếm cái gì khuyến mãi cho... nhé)
Tóm lại: 1 cái hình trượt tròn tách ra,  chung với chai Pepsi là 350K
Bác xác nhận lại giúp em  :Confused:

----------


## maxx.side

Cứ lấy 2 bộ nhé tổng là 700k, cũng một công đi giao hàng cho tiện, chạy tới chạy lui cũng phiền  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán,
Thanks  all,
Đính kèm 49804Đính kèm 49805Đính kèm 49806Đính kèm 49807

----------


## ali35

> Chuyển qua bán thiết bị âm thanh và ánh sáng. 
> - Thiết bị ánh sáng, có sức hút mạnh mẽ, mê hoặc
> - Thiết bị âm thanh đầy lôi cuốn và hoang dại
>    Nguồn cấp 220V, bóng dây tóc 12VDC ( ... không thích thì thay). Đèn xoay tạo hiệu ứng như chớp
> Mỗi cặp  chỉ đi kèm 1 biến áp và 1 chuông ( Cái này không theo bộ, em có nên tặng kèm)
> *Giá: Cặp có đế nhôm bắt trụ: 250K/ 1 cặp ( 1 vàng và 1 đỏ)
>         - Cặp không đế nhôm: 220K/ 1 cặp (1 vàng và 1 đỏ)*
> - Biến áp: Em thử cấp 110V ra hơn 12VAC. Cấp 220V cũng được, không nóng, không kêu, ra hơn 24VAC. Các bác tự nắn nót lại dùng
> - Chuông: 12V cũng kếu tốt, đoán tầm 30 dicebel, kêu tút tút nhanh nhanh
> ...


ngộ xúc cái này nha

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> ngộ xúc cái này nha


Lấy 1 cặp hay lấy hết zậy cha nội,để biết đường mà tính? Có ít bạc đạn 1 chiều như trước hoặc qua có gì chưa đăng thì lựa trước

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có ít linh kiện tháo từ kính hiển vi đo lường kỹ thuật số Nikon MM-800/L , 

 bán cho bác nào thích voọc
 Tình trạng: Không rõ
Gồm: - 1 Bộ điều khiển, nhiều cổng kết nối
- Dây thì có mỗi 1 sợi dài 2,2 mét, 11 sợi con, có Shield, cổng VGA 15 Pin
- 1 Camera, độ phân giải 2 Megapixels
- 1 Lens 50X
- 1 bộ báo XYZ
  Ngoài ra...em mù tịt
*Giá cho tất cả: 400K--> Đã bán*[
Tháo ra từ con như này ( chỉ minh họa thôi nhé), nhà máy nó hủy te tua, gom vài món được như trên
Thanks all,

----------


## dobinh1961

Sao rẻ vậy

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## saudau

> Có ít linh kiện tháo từ kính hiển vi đo lường kỹ thuật số Nikon MM-800/L ,  bán cho bác nào thích voọc
>  Tình trạng: Không rõ
> Gồm: - 1 Bộ điều khiển, nhiều cổng kết nối
> - Dây thì có mỗi 1 sợi dài 2,2 mét, 11 sợi con, có Shield, cổng VGA 15 Pin
> - 1 Camera, độ phân giải 2 Megapixels
> - 1 Lens 50X
> - 1 bộ báo XYZ
>   Ngoài ra...em mù tịt
> *Giá cho tất cả: 400K*
> ...


Có cái khung trong hình không hay chỉ là mấy cái linh kiện không vậy bác?

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Có cái khung trong hình không hay chỉ là mấy cái linh kiện không vậy bác?


Không có khung máy nhé bác, hình nguyên con máy là hình minh họa để biết là tháo từ đó ra. Nhà máy nó hủy te tua hết cả

----------

saudau

----------


## anhxco

> Có ít linh kiện tháo từ kính hiển vi đo lường kỹ thuật số Nikon MM-800/L , 
> 
>  bán cho bác nào thích voọc
>  Tình trạng: Không rõ
> Gồm: - 1 Bộ điều khiển, nhiều cổng kết nối
> - Dây thì có mỗi 1 sợi dài 2,2 mét, 11 sợi con, có Shield, cổng VGA 15 Pin
> - 1 Camera, độ phân giải 2 Megapixels
> - 1 Lens 50X
> - 1 bộ báo XYZ
> ...


Cho e tạm gạch nhé bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cho e tạm gạch nhé bác


Có bác 0983xxxx27 alô, đặt gạch rất sớm. Nếu vỡ gạch em báo lại. 
Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm!

----------


## itanium7000

Cái máy hiển vi Nikon này em có, bác nào mua mà không cần vật kính 50x thì nhượng lại cho em nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Có dư nên bán bớt 1 con máy phay cầm tay Ozito 850W, hàng  nhập Úc, sản xuất tại Hongkong-China
 Bộ điều tốc hôm trước bị lỏng chân linh kiện, tháo ra kiểm tra rồi hàn lại nên gọi nó còn Zin cũng được, mà không zin cũng được
Hàng bán em không bảo hành, mà bao sài tẹt ga 3 tháng, trục trặc hoàn tiền và phí Ship
*Giá: 650K*--> Đã bán [B]
( Giá tham khảo các Website toàn là hàng sài rồi nhé!)
Thanks all,

Đính kèm 50574Đính kèm 50575

----------


## Duytri

em ké topic này chút, cần lắp 1 cặp này bác nào ghé qua mà có hàng thì alo giúp em 0967906907 (trị)

----------


## zzslimzip

> Có  ít servo Sigma2 - 100W
>  - 2 Driver: Omron R88D-WT01H, 1 cái bể vỏ, 1 cái mất vỏ hông
>  - 4 Motor: R88M-W100
>  - Ngoài 4 hộp số gắn chung motor là 2 hộp số rời: Shimpo VRST-S9B-100, tỉ sô1/9
>  - 2 sợi cáp CN1 dài khoảng 1,3 mét và 2 cáp CN2 hơi ngắn
> Đã test jog- OK cho cả 2 driver. Vỏ hơi te tua tí, có 1 cái Socket mở rộng bị bể, sợ chạm nên đã cắt bỏ chân luôn
>  Bán rẻ cho bác nào có điều kiện về thay vỏ hoặc không có yêu cầu cao về thẩm mỹ. 
> _Ưu tiên luôn mẽ - Ế mới xé lẻ_
> *Giá bán cho tất cả: 2 Driver + 4 Motor + 2 hộp số lẻ + vài cọng cáp = 2.800K ( Hai triệu tám trăm nghìn) + bao ship đi bộ*
> ...


bộ này còn không anh ơi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bộ này còn không anh ơi


Rất tiếc những món đó hết lâu rồi. Cảm ơn bác quan tâm!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Chừa lại 1 con để tìm hiểu: Bán 2 công tơ điện tử:
 Điện áp định mức 200V, còn với áp 220V thì  chính xác không- Chưa rõ vì chưa test.
Hàng nguyên hộp, chưa cắm thử nguồn luôn. 
 Con nhỏ mã: S3MS-RS22, con lớn: S3H-S22R. Manual thì toàn tiếng Nhật .Dùng trực tiếp hay qua biến dòng CT. Bác bác tự đọc kỹ, em bán bao sống, không bao hư hỏng do sử dụng sai
Thử dịch tính năng bằng gu gồ ( Nếu dài quá gu gồ không dịch nổi, thì tải file .PDF, copy Text mà dán vào từng đoạn): 

_Sản phẩm này là một wattmeter điện tử nhỏ gọn phù hợp để lắp đặt và lắp đặt trong các bảng phân phối và thiết bị khác nhau._

(Đọc tiếp bên dưới, dài quá e bị Fillter chặn)

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

(Tiếp bên trên)
_Công cụ chứng nhận có thể được sử dụng cho giao dịch giá . Chúng tôi đã nhận được sự chấp thuận của Trung tâm Kiểm tra Điện NEC. Bằng cách nhận chứng chỉ, bạn có thể sử dụng nó như một công cụ chứng nhận.

Kích thước nhỏ gọn. Vì nó tương đương với chiều rộng của thân chính là 75 mm và chiều rộng của máy cắt nhỏ nên dễ lắp đặt và lắp đặt trên các bảng phân phối và các thiết bị khác nhau.

Chức năng hiển thị số lần xem số lượng điện bị mất điện (* 1) 
Ngay cả ở trạng thái không hoạt động, giá trị trọng lượng của đồng hồ đo có thể được xác nhận và có thể thiết lập hằng số với nút chuyển đổi.

Thay đổi hướng hiển thị theo hướng gắn.  Bạn có thể thay đổi hướng hiển thị lên, trái, phải bằng công tắc nút theo hướng cài đặt của đồng hồ.

※ 1 Khoảng thời gian hiệu lực của chỉ thị (pin) mất điện là 4 tháng với thời gian cúp điện (sau khi sử dụng pin, nó có thể được hiển thị bằng cách sử dụng nguồn AC)._
*Giá con nhỏ: 350K, con lớn 500K*
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

:Embarrassment:  viết tiếp bị chặn rồi: 
Đại khái: *Con nhỏ: 350K, con lớn 500K*
Tài liệu có tiếng Nhật. bắt gu gồ dịch
Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> Thanks all,

----------


## mylove299

Lò xo này giãn đc ra thêm 250mm không anh. Máy e hành trình Z 250 ạ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## TigerHN

Cho mình lấy 200 cái domino 2 tầng Phoenix bạn nhé, vui lòng pm tổng số tiền cả ship đến khu Bàu Cát Tân Bình nhé. Cám ơn bạn

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Lò xo này giãn đc ra thêm 250mm không anh. Máy e hành trình Z 250 ạ.


250mm em nghĩ là được. Bác ở gần, qua  em lấy về mà thử.
 Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cho mình lấy 200 cái domino 2 tầng Phoenix bạn nhé, vui lòng pm tổng số tiền cả ship đến khu Bàu Cát Tân Bình nhé. Cám ơn bạn


Đã nhận gạch của bác TigerHN 200 tép. Còn lại khoảng trên/dưới 100 tép.
Thanks all,

----------


## Hoang Nhat

mình đã liên lạc với bạn qua zalo gạch 1 kg domino nhé. Tối về mình đi làm về ck cho bạn

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

390 tép đã nhận gạch---> Thế là...hết!!!
Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## trucnguyen

Lấy hết 110 tép còn lại như sms nhé.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Vài món cho đi:
- Bộ motor cửa lùa tự động Hadolon-Taiwan. Thiếu sensor, dùng BLDC 24V- 90W của Panasonic.
Tình trạng: Chưa test, bao đổi trả với điều kiện người mua tự chịu phí nếu Ship ( quen thì tới nhà lấy, OK trả sau)
*Giá: 850K*



Thanks all,

----------


## Lenamhai

> Vài combo XY
>   Hình như hệ inch nên làm tròn thì khoảng: 1 cây dài Vitme 12-04 dài tổng thể 225mm, 1 cây dài tổng 200
> - sử dụng 2 step 2 pha Sanyo 103H7823-1741
> - Ray trượt bạc đạn ngoài
> Trước có bác lấy 1 bộ về chế trục A...không biết sao rồi?!
> - *Có vỏ nặng 12.6kg. Giá 700K, có 3 bộ
> -  Không vỏ nặng 9.3kg: Giá 650K*, có 1 bộ
>  -  *Không có driver*.
> Thông tin sơ lược, các bác cần em cung cấp thêm. Còn step các bác tra datasheet hộ em.
> ...


Mấy con motor stepsyn có bán rời không

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mấy con motor stepsyn có bán rời không


Con này step 60mm, Áp motor AC-100V  :Confused: ( không phải áp nguồn driver) 
 1,8°; 2.7Nm; 4A
Bác dùng được thì ới 350K/ 2con, không có driver

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Dư 1 con quạt Hakko - AC100V, hàng chưa sử dụng. Để đứng hoặc nằm đều được
Thích sài nguồn nào thì thay quạt 12cm x12cm mà dùng
*--> Bán rồi*
Thanks all,


Đính kèm 55769

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Mấy con Servo dành cho các Ngâm Cứu Gia
> 
> Tamagawa Tbl-i II Series
> 
>  Size này 50W hay 100W gì không rõ, vì không thèm tra...
> Đuôi encoder thiết kế ở truồng, chứ không phải mất nắp. Đầu  jack motor và Encoder đủ
> - 4 cây vít me mà chỉ có 1 con trượt, khớp nối mềm 6-6. gối vítme mặt bích thiết kế lắp  vào thân motor
> *Giá: 500K cho cả mớ*
> 
> ...


Bác xem giúp em có dùng cho tay hàn 907 được không, em dùng hakko 936

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác xem giúp em có dùng cho tay hàn 907 được không, em dùng hakko 936


Mũi này đường kính 2.75mm. Tiếp xúc nối tiếp với nhiệt trở, không dùng được những tay hàn mà mũi bọc ngoài nhiệt trở như Hakko. Hiếm ai dùng mũi này, hoặc phải DIY mới dùng được

Thanks,

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Mũi này đường kính 2.75mm. Tiếp xúc nối tiếp với nhiệt trở, không dùng được những tay hàn mà mũi bọc ngoài nhiệt trở như Hakko. Hiếm ai dùng mũi này, hoặc phải DIY mới dùng được
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks bác.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> Thanks all,

----------


## foxnguyen

Đường kính, chiều dài nhiu bác.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Đường kính, chiều dài nhiu bác.


Chiều  dài 220mm ( không tính dây), đường kính 8.6mm nhé bác
Thanks,

----------


## foxnguyen

mình cần bóng dài tầm 11~15cm, đường kính 5.5~7mm, nếu bác có thì để cho mình. mấy bóng này ko ai mua thì để rẻ cho mình heheh. thanks so much

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> mình cần bóng dài tầm 11~15cm, đường kính 5.5~7mm, nếu bác có thì để cho mình. mấy bóng này ko ai mua thì để rẻ cho mình heheh. thanks so much


Có đại ca mới đặt 5 cái, giá 150K/1. Bác có heheh được thì ới nhé
Thanks,

----------


## foxnguyen

Ok bác. Mình lấy 5 cái lun.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Ok bác. Mình lấy 5 cái lun. .


Em không biết là còn đủ 5 cái không?  Bác cho em số điện thoại, ít ngày  nữa thằng bạn đem qua em sẽ liên hệ với bác 
Thanks,

----------


## foxnguyen

Còn vài cái cũng dc. 0971013535. Mai mình sms cho bác lấy tk. Eheh

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã xong--> Thanks,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã xong---> Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán --> Thanks all,

----------


## Mới CNC

> Đã xong---> Thanks all,


Loại này còn không bác chủ?

----------


## ali35

> Loại này còn không bác chủ?


chắc  là còn  đó, bác call thử xem, hôm bữa thấy ổng mang cả  ra lát  vỉa hè trước nhà

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Loại này còn không bác chủ?


Mấy tấm to em hết, Em chỉ còn vài tấm ốm khoảng 10-12 cm x 64cm thôi bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> chắc  là còn  đó, bác call thử xem, hôm bữa thấy ổng mang cả  ra lát  vỉa hè trước nhà


Mấy tấm có lổ tui mới đem lót nghen, tấm đẹp thì ông tới cạy-lấy sao?  :Wink:

----------


## duc.chu

còn tấm nào đẹp đẹp không bác? e lấy mấy tấm

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> còn tấm nào đẹp đẹp không bác? e lấy mấy tấm


Chỉ còn vài tấm như này thôi bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã hết--> Thanks all,

----------


## huanpt

Có bán cả bộ không Hòa

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Có bán cả bộ không Hòa


Dạ chỉ bán tuýp thôi anh. Mua kit china thì hết có triệu mấy thôi  :Stick Out Tongue: . JBC giá nó chát lắm. Anh tự DYI thì hỏi mấy cụ trên này ạ

( ảnh mượn nguồn Internet)

----------


## ngocsut

hàng này dùng ngon, nóng đỏ thường xuyên cũng ko bị oxy hóa

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Đã bán--> Thanks all,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em Up vài  món
 - Bộ lọc khí, cấp dầu , 3 bầu, hàng Hoerbiger . Giá: 550K

- Dao vét, nạo bavia Noga BD5010 hàng Israel, hộp 10 cái, chưa sử dụng--> Đã bán
- Dây cắt 0.18mm, dài 380m, hàng China, mới khui bao để chụp ảnh(--> Đã xong)

- Mấy bộ thấu kính của máy hàn Laser. Bộ có xilanh-nắp che bụi thấu kính. Giá: 1 triệu/ bộ, không có nắp 900K/ 1 bộ

 Các bác cần thêm thông tin, Ad zalo: 0983.464.110 (Hòa). Thanks các bác,

----------


## GORLAK

(...Del...)

----------

daomanh_hung

----------


## ngocsut

Hỏi lại bác chủ thớt đã bác golark, biết đâu có sự nhầm lẫn gì đó, trước e thấy bác này cũng đàng hoàng mà

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Mới CNC

> Hỏi lại bác chủ thớt đã bác golark, biết đâu có sự nhầm lẫn gì đó, trước e thấy bác này cũng đàng hoàng mà


Cũng giao dịch với ông này mấy lần rồi. Thấy ok đó bác Golark.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## GORLAK

(...Del...)

----------


## GORLAK

> Cũng giao dịch với ông này mấy lần rồi. Thấy ok đó bác Golark.


Thì bác coi hình chụp đó, mình cũng xài dây cắt ko lẽ ko biết cuộn dây còn với hết thế nào, cìn chán hơn cả cuộn mình đang xài

----------


## Diyodira

Không biết bác Gorlak đã làm việc riêng với người bán này chưa? Vì phần lớn trên d đ này là mua bán không chuyên mà.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Thì bác coi hình chụp đó, mình cũng xài dây cắt ko lẽ ko biết cuộn dây còn với hết thế nào, cìn chán hơn cả cuộn mình đang xài


Em không vào forum thường nên không trả  lời bác sớm hơn được. Việc bác tố cáo em lừa đảo...Em thật sự sốc bác ạ!. 
 Cuộn dây em bán cho bác, chính tay em khui bao, em vẫn giở kèm cho bác vỏ cái bao đó. Trên nhãn nó ghi 380m, em chẳng lấy ra mét nào để làm gì, em cũng chẳng kéo ra để đo nó có đủ 380m không?
 Em Ship COD cho bác, chỉ có 100K, em nghĩ chắc bác không có tài khoản Online nên đi chuyển 100K bất tiện, nên em vẫn Ship COD. Với phiếu thu tiền COD này có khi cả tháng em không ra bưu cục lấy (thỉnh thoảng em bỏ túi giặt hoặc mất là bình thường). 
- Em ship COD, bác có quyền kiểm tra hàng, nếu không thỏa đáng,  bác có quyền không nhận, lỡ nhận thì bác alô em, em giải quyết thỏa đáng cho bác.
  Đằng này--> Bác bảo em, lừa đảo ngay và luôn---> Sốc quá bác ạ
  Em sẽ liên lạc lại với bác, và sẽ trực tiếp ghé bác để giải quyết vấn đề: Sẽ thu hồi cuộn dây và hòa trả phí ship cho bác. Nếu có đền bù thiệt hại gì gây ra cho bác, bác cứ coment hợp lý thì em sẵn sàng chịu ạ

----------

huanpt, khoa.address, VanToan234

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Không biết bác Gorlak đã làm việc riêng với người bán này chưa? Vì phần lớn trên d đ này là mua bán không chuyên mà.


Em mới vào nên mới biết. Hàng mới gửi chiều hôm qua thôi, biết thì em đã giải quyết cho bác ấy. Có lẽ bác ấy có chuyện gì không vui nên ...

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Cũng giao dịch với ông này mấy lần rồi. Thấy ok đó bác Golark.


Dạ, chắc có chút hiểu lầm thôi. Cảm ơn bác,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Hỏi lại bác chủ thớt đã bác golark, biết đâu có sự nhầm lẫn gì đó, trước e thấy bác này cũng đàng hoàng mà


Cảm ơn bác, để em thu hồi về. Em có 1 cuộn duy nhất, nên chẳng biết nó dài được 380m không

----------


## GORLAK

Mình mua bán ko làm ai phật lòng, cũng ko muốn ai làm mình khó chịu. Bác nói vậy thôi bỏ qua đi, 1 phần mình cũng ko hỏi kỹ. Nếu thật tình nó vậy thì thôi, ko sao. Chỉ thấy hơi shock khi tháo ra nó vậy, mới ngó lại cuộn đang xài, ghi 2000m, có thể cuộn bác bán nó dùng để đưa cho khách test máy nên chỉ để cho 1 ít. Thôi xí xóa bỏ qua.

----------


## Diyodira

> Mình mua bán ko làm ai phật lòng, cũng ko muốn ai làm mình khó chịu. Bác nói vậy thôi bỏ qua đi, 1 phần mình cũng ko hỏi kỹ. Nếu thật tình nó vậy thì thôi, ko sao. Chỉ thấy hơi shock khi tháo ra nó vậy, mới ngó lại cuộn đang xài, ghi 2000m, có thể cuộn bác bán nó dùng để đưa cho khách test máy nên chỉ để cho 1 ít. Thôi xí xóa bỏ qua.


còn việc Bác đơn phương tố cáo, chỉ trích người khác thậm tệ như vậy, liệu có ai bỏ qua cho Bác?

rất cần sự xem xét củq Mod để giữ văn hóa ôn hòa của dđ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, minhtriet

----------


## CKD

Cái này là ý kiến chủ quan nhe.
- nhiều lần thấy bác gorlak phản ánh có phần nóng nãy. Và qua sự việc này càng thấy sự chủ quan và cảm tính. Cụ bảo hay mua dùng mà cuộn có độ dài bi nhiêu chã biết. Vậy mà khẵng định ta đây sư phụ nên mạnh miệng. Đến khi bị phản pháo mới kiểm tra.

Khi mọi chuyện êm đẹp, ai cũng có lợi thì im re, không ai quan tâm đến MOD đang làm gì. Ai cũng mưu cầu lợi ích bản thân. Khi có chuyện không vui thì yêu cầu MOD phân xử. Hic đúng dâu trăm họ.
Mình nghĩ tố qua tố lại thì trắng đen nên có tự kết luận. MOD không biết giao dịch thật sự như thế nào nên cũng không đủ cơ sở xử lý đâu. Nếu bác chủ cảm thấy việc tố giác sai của GORLAK gây ảnh hưởng đến bác thì bác cứ lên tiếng, MOD sẽ thụ lý.

Còn bác GORLAK lớn tiếng vậy. Khi phát hiện mình sai thì vẫn nói chuyện như mình ở kèo trên á. Dù không cố tình nhưng mình ngộ nhận mà trách nhầm người khác thì chí ít cũng xin lỗi một tiếng.

Thân chào!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Sorry các bác, cũng có ý nhận ra mình nóng nảy nên có nhã ý thôi bỏ qua. Nhưng nay bác chủ thớt ghé lấy lại cuộn dây, mình cũng nói thôi kệ ko sao, bác ấy vẫn muốn thu hồi lại nên đã trả tiền trả hàng. 
Nhờ mod xóa những cmt liên quan sau khi bác chủ lên xác nhận.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## GORLAK

> Cái này là ý kiến chủ quan nhe.
> - nhiều lần thấy bác gorlak phản ánh có phần nóng nãy. Và qua sự việc này càng thấy sự chủ quan và cảm tính. Cụ bảo hay mua dùng mà cuộn có độ dài bi nhiêu chã biết. Vậy mà khẵng định ta đây sư phụ nên mạnh miệng. Đến khi bị phản pháo mới kiểm tra.
> 
> Khi mọi chuyện êm đẹp, ai cũng có lợi thì im re, không ai quan tâm đến MOD đang làm gì. Ai cũng mưu cầu lợi ích bản thân. Khi có chuyện không vui thì yêu cầu MOD phân xử. Hic đúng dâu trăm họ.
> Mình nghĩ tố qua tố lại thì trắng đen nên có tự kết luận. MOD không biết giao dịch thật sự như thế nào nên cũng không đủ cơ sở xử lý đâu. Nếu bác chủ cảm thấy việc tố giác sai của GORLAK gây ảnh hưởng đến bác thì bác cứ lên tiếng, MOD sẽ thụ lý.
> 
> Còn bác GORLAK lớn tiếng vậy. Khi phát hiện mình sai thì vẫn nói chuyện như mình ở kèo trên á. Dù không cố tình nhưng mình ngộ nhận mà trách nhầm người khác thì chí ít cũng xin lỗi một tiếng.
> 
> Thân chào!


Chuyện mua bán đôi lúc nhầm lẫn, nhận sai thì nói sai, có nhã ý giải quyết êm đẹp chứ ko muốn ầm ĩ. Bác nói mình la ó um xùm rồi tự nhiên thấy sai cái quay ra làm bộ im? Ko có chuyện làm bộ đâu ah, nghĩ tới nghĩ lui thôi thông cảm cho bác chủ thớt, mình cũng nhận sai 1 phần vì ko hỏi kỹ, dĩ hòa vi quý có gì sai? Nhận ra mình sai, nhận sai, nhưng ko có nghĩa là sai hoàn toàn, mỗi ng 1 cục, 1-1=0. Mình thấy mình sai vì la ó bác chủ bán hàng như vậy, bác chủ thấy có lỗi vì cũng ko biết hàng nó như vậy, nên đã thu hồi, mỗi người nhịn 1 cái. Bây giờ giải quyết xong rồi, coi như xong. Mình mà ko sai thì còn lâu mới quay ra nhận lỗi ngay như vậy.

----------


## CKD

Sai đúng, quan trọng là con số 380m kia.

Nếu người bán khui hộp, không cắt m nào, và con số 380m là từ bao bì thì người bán cũng chẵng sai. Và nếu kéo ra đo đúng 380m thì sao nè?

Người mua, vì đinh ninh là cuộn phải đầy chứ chẵng rỏ đầy nó là bao nhiêu m. Khi thấy có chút xíu thì quy kết người bán lừa đảo. Khi nhận ra thì chỉ bảo mình sai.

Bạn sai thì đúng là sai rồi. Post bài bốc phốt, quy kết lừa đảo rồi khi xong thì chỉ nhận do mình nhầm. Vậy cái phốt lừa đảo kia thì sao? Một tiếng xin lỗi công khai cũng chẵng thấy. Vậy mà bảo 1-1=0 à?

Thấy giống giống kiểu dân sai dân chịu, cán bộ sai thì rút kinh nghiệm.

Dù sao cuối cùng 2 bác bắc tay nhau được là tốt rồi. Rất đề cao cách hành xử của người bán.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Báo cáo MOD  và các bác:
 Chiều nay em đã ghé nhà bác Gorlak để thu hồi cuộn dây và đã hoàn trả đầy đủ tiền hàng và cước phí cho bác ấy.
 Cuộn dây em có bọc lại, nhờ bác ấy kí niêm phong trên vỏ bọc. Mục đích của việc niêm phong là em sẽ làm video khui và đo nếu bác ấy có khiếu nại, tố cáo về việc hàng bán không như thông tin đã đăng bán
  Trong lúc trao đổi bác ấy có lấy ra 1 cuộn dây giống thế, giải thích rằng bác ấy nhầm lẫn giữa cuộn 380m và cuộn 2.000m nên có nóng vội tố cáo em, và không còn thắc mắc về việc mua bán. Việc bác ấy tố cáo là do nhầm lẫn
     Sau khi cân nhắc, việc bác ấy đã nhận mình nhầm lẫn và kéo dài vấn đề giữa 2 cá nhân sẽ làm cho diễn đàn có những việc không hay thêm kéo dài. Em chấp nhận lời nhận lỗi của bác ấy và xin phép khép lại vấn đề này, cá nhân em không yêu cầu gì thêm
 Việc diễn đàn có nội quy, các thành viên vi phạm các MOD có quyền nhắc nhở, phạt tùy theo  mức độ. Việc cá nhân em và bác Gorlak, cũng ít nhiều ảnh hưởng chung. Các MOD xử lý, em xin chịu.
  Em xin lỗi  và cảm ơn tất cả thành viên cũng như các bác đã dành thời gian quý báo quan tâm!

----------

elenercom, kzam, Xuan Gio

----------


## GORLAK

> Sai đúng, quan trọng là con số 380m kia.
> 
> Nếu người bán khui hộp, không cắt m nào, và con số 380m là từ bao bì thì người bán cũng chẵng sai. Và nếu kéo ra đo đúng 380m thì sao nè?
> 
> Người mua, vì đinh ninh là cuộn phải đầy chứ chẵng rỏ đầy nó là bao nhiêu m. Khi thấy có chút xíu thì quy kết người bán lừa đảo. Khi nhận ra thì chỉ bảo mình sai.
> 
> Bạn sai thì đúng là sai rồi. Post bài bốc phốt, quy kết lừa đảo rồi khi xong thì chỉ nhận do mình nhầm. Vậy cái phốt lừa đảo kia thì sao? Một tiếng xin lỗi công khai cũng chẵng thấy. Vậy mà bảo 1-1=0 à?
> 
> Thấy giống giống kiểu dân sai dân chịu, cán bộ sai thì rút kinh nghiệm.
> ...


Cá nhân cảm quang nhìn nhận thì cuộn này khả năng đã sử dụng, còn lại rất ít, mà cỡ nhiêu dây đó thì bỏ, chứ load vô lô dây cũng ko xài đc, nên cảm thấy mua nhầm cuộn dây hết dây, chỉ có vậy, còn bác chủ cứ review cho mọi ng xem, đủ 380m như cái cuộn nó ghi thì ghé qua nhận thêm lời xin lỗi + mới bác cafe làm quen.

----------


## a19lhu

- Báo cáo các bác là cuộn dây cắt 380m đã về với em.
- Em nghĩ chẳng cần phải phí thời gian xả ra đo xem cuộn dây dài đủ 380m không.
- Em RẤT HÀI LÒNG với cuộn dây đã nhận. Em xin KẾT THÚC vụ xì-căng-đan cuộn dây cắt ở đây.
- Xin trả mặt bằng buôn bán lại cho bác chủ, chúc bác chủ mua may bán đắt ạ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------

